# Aion WOW Killer ?



## VIRUS114 (13. September 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt in jedem Aion beitrag bei den kommentaren lesen müssen das Aion niemals WOW vom thron stoßen wird.

Jetzt frage ich mich wie solche leute überhaupt auf die idee kommen zu sagen das Aion ein WOW killer ist es wurde noch nie gesagt das AION das vor hat.
Bei jeder kleinen news z.b spielerzahlen in AION tauchen solche leute auf und geben ihren senf zum besten.
Natürlich ist die spieleranzahl wie in jedem anderen spiel wichtig aber gleich so zu übertreiben.
Ich selbst habe WOW auch geliebt es wa einfach super bis WOLK und die eay going schiene von Blizzard.
Wehm das spiel spaß macht soll es weiter spielen ich greif ja jetzt auch keinen an.
Würde nur darum bitten es nicht so zu übertreiben es gibt ja auch wichtigere sachen als Millionen von Spielern.

z.b Community , Spiel spaß , Herausforderungen , Spielen als Gruppe ,



Aion ist AION WOW eben WOW keiner wird euch etwas klauen ^^


----------



## Rodanold (13. September 2009)

skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift.

Btt:
Mal einer der es so sieht, wie es ist. Jedem das was ihm Spass macht. 
Und selbst wenn Aion besser sein sollte Wow, so werde ich trotzdem WoW spielen, weil es MIR Spass macht.


----------



## Azshkandir (13. September 2009)

Diejenigen, die behaupten, AION sei super ultra geil, viel geiler als WoW jemals sein wird, sind einfach nur frustrierte Zicken.. 
Lächeln und winken...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (13. September 2009)

Aion ist für mich super Geil so wie WOW für einen WOW spieler super geil ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (13. September 2009)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das Aion das vorhat und wenn doch, werden sie es nicht schaffen. Da hat Blizzard schon vorgesorgt mit cataclysm. Es ist einfach ein super Spiel, wird es wahrscheinlich auch bleiben. Und die, die bei jedem neuen mmorpg sagen, dass es der wow-killer wird, die sollten nochmal nachdenken.


----------



## Soiy09 (13. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das Aion voll versagt


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. September 2009)

Ich hab ein gerupftes Hünchen in AIon als Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ahja und Aion wird wow nicht vom Thron stoßen können^^ Da die meisten nicht auf Koreanischen Spiele stehen, da sie von schlecht bezahlten kommen. Den der Quelltext ist aus Korea...ist ja auch viel Arbeit, Blizz machts selber


----------



## Thryon (13. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift.
> 
> Btt:
> Mal einer der es so sieht, wie es ist. Jedem das was ihm Spass macht.
> Und selbst wenn Aion besser sein sollte Wow, so werde ich trotzdem WoW spielen, weil es MIR Spass macht.



Ja ne is klaa...deine "Rechtschrift" ist ja hundert mal besser. xP

Und zum Thema. Ich finde es auch unnötig das es Leute gibt die meinen sie müssen einen "Aion vs WoW-Krieg" anzetteln.


----------



## Verstümmler (13. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es jemals einen "WoW-Killer" geben wird.

nicht weil WoW auf ewig top sein wird, (die Zeit wird es irgendwann überholen und Spieler langsam zu anderen Spielen abwandern),
sondern weil die Konkurrenz unter den MMOS heutzutage zu gross ist. Dadurch werden sich alle den Kuchen (also uns Spieler) teilen müssen.

In etwa vergleichbar mit Telefonanbietern: früher gabs nur die Telekom. Dann wurde der Markt geöffnet und die Telekom wurde von den Kritikern zum Tode verurteilt. ABER: Es gibt die telekom heute noch, nur nicht so riesig wie früher.

WoW wird solange es Blizz Geld einbringt weiterlaufen, Materiel und Story sind noch genug vorhanden...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Aion voll versagt


Siehste dass sagen leute die nurnoch Wow kennen und sonst nichts mehrbzw . jede konkurenz ohne eigene Meinungsbildung runtermachen( das sieht fast aus wie Neid oO, aion hatte nie vor wow zu "überholen", ihr ziel ist es lediglich den 2 platz zu belegen und dass mit den wow-killer kommt meist von den normaden bzw leuten die dass psiel schlecht machen( damit macht mans ja nur schlecht), bzw von neidern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (13. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Aion voll versagt



Angst das keiner mehr WOW spielt brauchst nicht 




wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein gerupftes Hünchen in AIon als Char
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlecht bezahlt aso du arbeitest bei NCSoft und weißt natürlich alles ok ^^


----------



## Valnarr (13. September 2009)

Ich hab persönlich WoW den rücken zu gewand aus vielen Gründen die, aber auch in 2. thread stehen. 

Ich persönlich werde auch Aion Spielen, aus dem einfachen Grund, ich habe auf so ein Spiel schon immer gewartet. Der Asiatische Style gefällt mir einfach unglaublich gut. Auch Story Klassen etc sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, besonderes die Charakter Gestaltung hatts mir angetan, kein vergleich zu WoW.  
Aber Aion, denke ich zumindest wird in Europa nicht WoW vom Thron drängen, weil dieser Asiatische Style im Europäischen Raum nicht jeden gefällt.


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

nein Aion wird wow nicht killen ich glaube das ist auch gar nicht das ziel. ich spiele wow seit dem release und kann nur sagen wenn blizzard weiter auf der spur bleibt die sie seit wotlk fahren dann wird es blizzard selber sein die wow zerstören und nicht ein anderes game.


----------



## Kiligen (13. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das AION oder sonst ein neues Online RPG WOW eine Konkurenz wird. Denn dann würde Blizzard aufwachen und versuchen noch besser zu sein als AION. Dabei hoffe ich auch das AION schwer sein wird und deswegen viele Spieler bekommt und nicht weil es noch einfacher ist als WOW.


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

Also, 
ich glaube nich das Aion ein WoW-Killer wird, es werden bestimmt einige ausprobieren, und einigen wird es mehr spaß machen wie WoW. 
und einigen wiederum nicht und diese werden dann zurück zu WoW oda zu Anderen MMO´s gehen. 

ich für meinen teil werde es nichmal ausprobieren, weil mri einfach der style nich gefällt, dieser JapaneseStyle in den gesichtern finde ich persönlich scheiße, sehen alle gleich aus, es fehlt einfach das gewisse etwas an dem game, Ich habe zum Beispiel nicht gehört das Aion über eine Story verfügt sondern es ist einfach nru nen Game, und die story von wow is einfach HAMMA, Meiner meinung nach.

also ich denke es wird sohne und solche geben einige gehen einige kommen zurück, Für andere wird Aion vll das erste MMO sein und vll kommen ja einige zu WoW weil sie auch Testen wollen und einige bleiben dann vll bei wow, man kann es nich sagen was passiert. 

Dieses ganze geflame: " Ahh ein neues MMO alle enderen werden Sterben! " so ein müll. 

So das is meine Meinung.


____________________________________________

Aso ^^ Für Fehler und Schrift haftet der Stift! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Angst das keiner mehr WOW spielt brauchst nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele gar kein WoW Mehr ^^ Nurnoch Ego shooter (und nein das habe ich nicht gesagt weil ich mich cool dabei fühle -.-)


----------



## Finsterniss (13. September 2009)

Das liegt daran das manche Spieler durch die Sucht, die Welt von WoW als Religion ansehen. Diese benehmen sich wie Radikal Islamisten. Komisches Volk


----------



## VIRUS114 (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil werde es nichmal ausprobieren, weil mri einfach der style nich gefällt, dieser JapaneseStyle in den gesichtern finde ich persönlich scheiße, sehen alle gleich aus, es fehlt einfach das gewisse




Mit 1.5 wurden die gesicher auf die Europäischen angepasst auch stimmen das wa bis jetzt der einzige punkt wo ich sagen würde Asia Style Grinden gibt es eigentlich nicht es wird nur oft erwähnt die quests reichen locker aus ich selber haben die meisten nicht gemacht und es hat immer gereicht kla ist alles eine geschmackssache aber ich bin so zufreiden wie es ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2009)

Also AION ist sicherlich in einigen Punkten WoW weit voraus. Der Service von NCSoft ist schon mal nicht zu toppen, die Grafik ebenfalls. Wenn es spielerisch auch noch an WoW heran reicht, dann sollte das mit den Spielerzahlen auch kein Thema sein. Aber die MMO´s die die größte Fangemeinde haben, kommen erst noch. Es wird für alle sicherlich nicht einfach in Zukunft.


----------



## Verstümmler (13. September 2009)

Wie auch immer Aion wird...

Es ist auf jeden Fall prima dass es Konkurrenz zu WoW gibt. Das belebt bekanntlicherweise das Geschäft, steigert die Qualität, und setzt den Preis unter Druck.

Und wenn die ewigen "WoW ist so doof und ich find da alles scheisse spiele es aber trotzdem"-Nörgler zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln und WoW frei von Flamern ist ist doch alles in Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshkandir (13. September 2009)

Verstümmler schrieb:


> Und wenn die ewigen "WoW ist so doof und ich find da alles scheisse spiele es aber trotzdem"-Nörgler zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln und WoW frei von Flamern ist ist doch alles in Butter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Mit 1.5 wurden die gesicher auf die Europäischen angepasst auch stimmen das wa bis jetzt der einzige punkt wo ich sagen würde Asia Style Grinden gibt es eigentlich nicht es wird nur oft erwähnt die quests reichen locker aus ich selber haben die meisten nicht gemacht und es hat immer gereicht kla ist alles eine geschmackssache aber ich bin so zufreiden wie es ist.




ein Verteidiger des Aions hat gesprochen, schad eigentlich wir waren gerade dabei Aion zu beerdigen


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

Ok mag sein das sie es Ans Europäische anpassen, aber trotzdem, nee es ist einfach nich wie wow, und für mich wird es das beste MMO bleiben ich mag garnichts anderes mehr spielen, habe HdR, RoM, Warhammer ausprobiert und alle waren nich so mein fall, aso Guildwars war mein erstes MMO und das war ja voll der müll ^^ meines erachtens nach. 

aber wie ich und andere sagten es ist halt gemschmackssache


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ein Verteidiger des Aions hat gesprochen, schad eigentlich wir waren gerade dabei Aion zu beerdigen


Naja wenn über sachen geflamed wird, die gar nicht mehr aktuell sind , ist das schon ok.
Komisch wieviele wowler sich hierfür interessieren 152 leute die den fred lesen


----------



## Knorpelbauch (13. September 2009)

AION wird WoW nicht killen,ganz einfach aus dem grund das Computerspiele selbst nicht töten können!^^


----------



## leckaeis (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil werde es nichmal ausprobieren, weil mri einfach der style nich gefällt, dieser JapaneseStyle in den gesichtern finde ich persönlich scheiße, sehen alle gleich aus, es fehlt einfach das gewisse etwas an dem game, Ich habe zum Beispiel nicht gehört das Aion über eine Story verfügt sondern es ist einfach nru nen Game, und die story von wow is einfach HAMMA, Meiner meinung nach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autsch ...
ich sag es nicht gerne, aber "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ..." 

Was gibst du denn bitte für Kommentare? Selbst die verbissensten WoW-Spieler wissen das Aion in der Charaktererstellung meilenweit besser ist als WoW. Wie kommst du darauf zu behaupten, das jeder gleich aussieht.

Und bloß weil DU noch nie etwas von einer Story gehört hast, heisst es nicht das Aion keine hat. Das Spiel hat eine Story, die wesentlich gelungener in ein MMO passt als die von Warcraft.  
Die geschichte von WC ist gut, aber was mit ihr in WoW passiert ist einfach nur grausam.


----------



## Turismo (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt in jedem Aion beitrag bei den Kommentaren lesen müssen das Aion niemals WOW vom Thron stoßen wird.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie solche leute überhaupt auf die Idee kommen zu sagen das Aion ein WOW Killer ist es wurde noch nie gesagt das AION das vor hat.
> Bei jeder kleinen News zb Spielerzahlen in AION tauchen solche leute auf und geben ihren senf zum besten.
> ...



Über 80 millionen Menschen in Deutschland können nicht richtig schreiben....schreib dich nicht ab -.-


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

Also, ich habe von mir gesprochen und ich finde das das alles gleich aussieht, hast du verstanden ICH finde das, und warum flippt man gleich so aus nur weil jemand von einer story noch nichts gehört hat dann kann man auch sagen du hör mal es gibt auch eine story hir unter www. .... kannst du nach lesen. wäre das so schlimm ???


----------



## arwensstern (13. September 2009)

ab warten und tee trinken sag ich immer mal schau was die verkauf zahlen sagen 
für mich ist wow nummer 1 auch wenns jetzte schon in jahre kommt 

auser dem habe ich das schon so oft gelesen jetzte schreien alle aion aion weills halt neu ist aber das haten wir doch schon mal duch gemacht sag dar nur warhammer wie viele sagt sie weckseln und kommen nie wieder nach paar wochen waren alle wieder in wow oder herr der ringe haben auch viele teste bei uns in gilde aber ruck zuck waren sie alle wieder dar wie auch aoc 

zur zeit ist aion gefragt aber das ändert sich auch schnell wenn das neste game kommt wie z.b. diablo3 oder co

darum jeder soll das zocken was ihm spass macht nur das ganze aion spamm und der dauerne vergleich mit wow nerft langsamm erlich gesagt warum vergleicht ihr aion net mal mit aoc oder warhammer

mfg


----------



## leckaeis (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe von mir gesprochen und ich finde das das alles gleich aussieht, hast du verstanden ICH finde das, und warum flippt man gleich so aus nur weil jemand von einer story noch nichts gehört hat dann kann man auch sagen du hör mal es gibt auch eine story hir unter www. .... kannst du nach lesen. wäre das so schlimm ???




Du hast von dir gesprochen, das hab ich verstanden.
Also willst du mir sagen das die Chars in WoW alle unterschiedlich aussehen und die Aion nicht ... DEINER Meinung nach.
Soso ^^ 

Dann mal eine kleine Hilfe, nur für DEINE Meinung:
http://www.fielmann.de/


----------



## Zitronen (13. September 2009)

aion kann nicht gut sein, da es free 2 play ist.
also kann man nur im content/pvp mithalten wenn man items für € kauft und das wird im endeffekt teurer als die 13€ für wow.


----------



## leckaeis (13. September 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> aion kann nicht gut sein, da es free 2 play ist.
> also kann man nur im content/pvp mithalten wenn man items für € kauft und das wird im endeffekt teurer als die 13€ für wow.




Free2play, verstehe ^^ 

Lass das posten lieber bleiben


----------



## VIRUS114 (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe von mir gesprochen und ich finde das das alles gleich aussieht, hast du verstanden ICH finde das, und warum flippt man gleich so aus nur weil jemand von einer story noch nichts gehört hat dann kann man auch sagen du hör mal es gibt auch eine story hir unter www. .... kannst du nach lesen. wäre das so schlimm ???



Aber wieso schreibst du das es keine Story gibt und das die Chars gleich aussehen wenn du dich nicht Informiert hast ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

arwensstern schrieb:


> darum jeder soll das zocken was ihm spass macht nur das ganze aion spamm und der dauerne vergleich mit wow nerft langsamm erlich gesagt warum vergleicht ihr aion net mal mit aoc oder warhammer
> mfg



Leider waren/sind aoc und war nicht fertig, aion ist dass jedoch schon und desshalb kann man die schlecht mit nicht fertigen mmos vergleichen, wobei die vergleiche sowieso schwachsinnig sind , weil sie nix bringen


----------



## Browniex (13. September 2009)

Ach, das is alles dummes Gelaber.. WoW wird von nix gekillt.. 
Warum denn dieser Konkurrenzkampf.. die Aion Spieler sagen, dass WoW schlechter ist und die WoW Spieler sagen das Aion schlechter ist.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> aion kann nicht gut sein, da es free 2 play ist.
> also kann man nur im content/pvp mithalten wenn man items für &#8364; kauft und das wird im endeffekt teurer als die 13&#8364; für wow.



Du scheinst mir extrem gut informiert zu sein, darf ich fragen woher du diese info hast? sonst würde ich mir kein abo für 13&#8364; abschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Du hast von dir gesprochen, das hab ich verstanden.
> Also willst du mir sagen das die Chars in WoW alle unterschiedlich aussehen und die Aion nicht ... DEINER Meinung nach.
> Soso ^^
> 
> ...



Da brauche ich nicht mehr hingehen weil ich schon eine Brille habe, zum autofahren. das in wow nich jeder gleich aussieht habe ich nich gesagt klar is das so aber ich für meinen teil würde es verlangen wenn ein game so in den himmel gehoben wird so viel besser wie andere sind das man da etwas mehr machen könnte und die screens die ich mri angesehen habe sahen die alle irgendwie gleich aus im gesicht alles die selben züge. so jetz zufrieden?


----------



## Gronk (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Also,
> ich glaube nich das Aion ein WoW-Killer wird, es werden bestimmt einige ausprobieren, und einigen wird es mehr spaß machen wie WoW.
> und einigen wiederum nicht und diese werden dann zurück zu WoW oda zu Anderen MMO´s gehen.
> 
> ...



Aha , nur weil Du nicht gehört hast das Aion keine Story hat , hat es auch keine ? Die Story von Aion ist auch echt gelungen und man hat sogar während der Quests des Hauptstrangs Videosequenzen die die Story stimmungsvoll in Szene setzen.

Witzig ist auch das Du behauptest das in Aion alle gleich aussehen. Dabei ist doch bei WoW gerade Angriff der Klonkrieger angesagt. Und Aion hat gerade in dem Punkt Charerstellung/Individualisiserung die Nase so weit vorne das es ziemlich absurd ist sowas zu behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nehme an Du hast es nicht einmal angespielt und nur ein paar Kommentare in irgendwelchen Threads gelesen in denen 90% aller Posts ohnehin Polemisch Pro oder Contra Aion sind.

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet .. ich spiele WoW seit Release. Der PvE Endcontent ist das was WoW ausmacht und ich hatte eine Menge Spaß in dem Spiel. Ich spiele es sogar immer noch weil ich wirklich gerne mit meinem Raid da große Gegner umboxe. Aber die generelle Entwicklung von WoW ist nicht so ganz mein Ding und auch die Ankündigungen zu Cataklysm fixen mich nicht gerade großartig an. Davon ab muss das natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden und ich denke das WoW immer noch ein Topspiel ist und nicht umsonst Spielgeschichte geschrieben hat. Ich werde auf jeden Fall WoW erstmal weiterzocken aber wohl nur noch 2x die Woche raiden (Wie schon gesagt, großartig anderes finde ich in WoW nicht mehr so spannend). Aion werde ich dann vom Headstart weg bis Max. Level spielen ... dann muss man sich mal das "Endgame" ansehen und dann werde ich endgültig eine Entscheidung für mich treffen. Auf Dauer werde ich dann nur eines von beiden meine Aufmerksamkeit schenken. 

Kurzum : Meinung bilden, kein Fanboy sein. Auch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus sehen ... evtl. gibts da auch was leckeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder soll zocken was er will .. aber wenn ich lese "Ich hoffe das Aion voll verkackt" o.ä kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. Selbst wenn einem das Spiel -aus welchen Gründen- auch immer nicht gefällt. Konkurrenz ist immer gut. Kann auch den Druck auf die Hersteller des "eigenen" Spiels Druck ausüben und motivieren sich mal richtig ins Zeug zu legen.

Rinjehaun
Gronk


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2009)

Zitronen schrieb:


> aion kann nicht gut sein, da es free 2 play ist.
> also kann man nur im content/pvp mithalten wenn man items für € kauft und das wird im endeffekt teurer als die 13€ für wow.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man... naja du weist schon. Bei dir merkt man das du noch nie was von Aion gehört oder gelesen hast. Musst aber deinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu geben, ne?


----------



## Deathknight3 (13. September 2009)

Es heißt "WoW" und nicht "WOW" sry aber das muss man einfach mal klar stellen


----------



## Trish09 (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe von mir gesprochen und ich finde das das alles gleich aussieht, hast du verstanden ICH finde das, und warum flippt man gleich so aus nur weil jemand von einer story noch nichts gehört hat dann kann man auch sagen du hör mal es gibt auch eine story hir unter www. .... kannst du nach lesen. wäre das so schlimm ???



Naja wenn du aber sagst, das du nix von ner Story gehört hast, is gleich n Gerücht damit verbunden und alle die deinen Post lesen und zu faul sind selber nachzuschauen, denken dann das Aion keine Story hätte...und wenn man sich n bissl mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzt weiß man das es ne Story hat, wie du etwas findest, zB. die Charerstellung is deine Sache, da sagt niemand was...
Und ich glaube der Großteil der Aion Community hier, findet es auch nich toll überall in jedem 4ten Post zu lesen das Aion (Beispiel) keine Story hat, da reagiert man dann auch etwas gereizter..
Aber hier für dich die Story: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/lore/?src=hdr


----------



## leckaeis (13. September 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Es heißt "WoW" und nicht "WOW" sry aber das muss man einfach mal klar stellen



Jetzt hast du das Forum hier vor einer nationalen Kriese bewahrt ....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Da brauche ich nicht mehr hingehen weil ich schon eine Brille habe, zum autofahren. das in wow nich jeder gleich aussieht habe ich nich gesagt klar is das so aber ich für meinen teil würde es verlangen wenn ein game so in den himmel gehoben wird so viel besser wie andere sind das man da etwas mehr machen könnte und die screens die ich mri angesehen habe sahen die alle irgendwie gleich aus im gesicht alles die selben züge. so jetz zufrieden?



Auf screens sieht man ja auch echt viel von der charaktervielfalt....
Meistens fallen eine sachen die man in aion alle verändern kann nicht auf, wenn man keinen vergleich hat, ich bezweifle dass du in aion identisch aussehende chars sehen wirst, außer sieh haben nichts am char verändert sondern einfach nur den char erstellt.

Edit. Lol wir sind bei 175 lesern, echt interessant


----------



## todielfi (13. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> nein Aion wird wow nicht killen ich glaube das ist auch gar nicht das ziel. ich spiele wow seit dem release und kann nur sagen wenn blizzard weiter auf der spur bleibt die sie seit wotlk fahren dann wird es blizzard selber sein die wow zerstören und nicht ein anderes game.



korrekt ich spiele seid dem bc release und fand das es da die beste zeit war wotlk is einfach dooooooof und cartalysm find ich auchnich so doll :-/ 

PS : das war mein senf


----------



## Dexter2000 (13. September 2009)

WoW ist ein gutes spiel hat auch spaß gemacht aber da gibt es noch bessere als WoW z.b Lineage2, ragnarok, usw und jetzt kommt halt Aion und bringt halt viele sachen mit sich kein char sieht gleich aus und ist net so wie wow und es macht sehr viel spaß


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du aber sagst, das du nix von ner Story gehört hast, is gleich n Gerücht damit verbunden und alle die deinen Post lesen und zu faul sind selber nachzuschauen, denken dann das Aion keine Story hätte...und wenn man sich n bissl mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzt weiß man das es ne Story hat, wie du etwas findest, zB. die Charerstellung is deine Sache, da sagt niemand was...
> Und ich glaube der Großteil der Aion Community hier, findet es auch nich toll überall in jedem 4ten Post zu lesen das Aion (Beispiel) keine Story hat, da reagiert man dann auch etwas gereizter..
> Aber hier für dich die Story: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/lore/?src=hdr



danke das nenne ich doch mal nen post, nun hat es endlich jemand geschafft mir nen link zu posten damit ich mehr weiß. 
ich werds mri gelich mal durch lesen.


----------



## Testare (13. September 2009)

Och neeee nicht der xte Kackthread zu nem Totdiskutierten Thema.... 

Suchfunktion ftw....


----------



## leckaeis (13. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Och neeee nicht der xte Kackthread zu nem Totdiskutierten Thema....
> 
> Suchfunktion ftw....



Ein bisschen spät, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Widock (13. September 2009)

Wow, 300.000 Vorbestellungen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Och neeee nicht der xte Kackthread zu nem Totdiskutierten Thema....
> 
> Suchfunktion ftw....


Der Thread nimmt doch gerade erst fahrt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (13. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Aion voll versagt



Aion läuft bereits erfolgreich im Asiatischem Kulturraum. 3 Millionen Abbonenten, mit dem release in der westlichen Hemisphere werden die Zahlen nochmal um einiges steigen.

Außerdem kann ich noch zum Thema sagen, dass Aion auf seine Art gut ist und WOW eben auch auf seine Art, beide nicht schlecht.
(Beide haben ich schon ausreichend gespielt und kann das wirklich behaupten.)


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

Warum müssen eigentlich immer alle Vergleichen?
Ich mein , wenn AION mehr spieler haben sollte wie WoW. Wen juckts? Nur weil ein Spiel beliebter ist etc. muss man es ja noch immer nicht spielen


----------



## Sindbad1988 (13. September 2009)

So ich jetz nochmal Zum Schluss mein Rest Senf aus der Tube quetschen, 

ich habe mir jetz zwar nur die story 

*Buch der Elyos*
durch gelesen, muss aber sagen das ihr recht habt sie ist Cool. muss ich sagen echt Cool *daumen Hoch*

aber mir gefällt es halt trotzdem nich, mal nen paar bericvhte abwarten was ihr sagt wenns dann endlich fertsch ist, und man es kaufen kann vll testet man es ja doch. 

also dann man sieht sich beim nächsten discutier Thread ^^

Greatz Sindbad


----------



## usopp1991 (13. September 2009)

Das wäre das gleiche als wenn ein Typ einen Burgerladen aufmacht und MC Donalds stürzen will. WoW ist viel zu Populär als dass man es stürzen könnte. Es reicht vollkommen wenn das Spiel seine 500.000 Spieler aufwärts hat. Lotro und Warhammer sind mehr als zufrieden mit ihren Spielern und verdienen auch ne Menge.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Wow, 300.000 aktivierte Pre-orderVorbestellungen.



Fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Angst das keiner mehr WOW spielt brauchst nicht


jo. Für den durchschnittlichen WoW Spieler ist AION zu anspruchsvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> jo. Für den durchschnittlichen WoW Spieler ist AION zu anspruchsvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


müssen wir jetzt damit wieder anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. September 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> AIch habe zum Beispiel nicht gehört das Aion über eine Story verfügt sondern es ist einfach nru nen Game, und die story von wow is einfach HAMMA, Meiner meinung nach.



Die Story von Aion:

Vor vielen Jahrtausenden erschuf unser Gott Aion Atreia und füllte es mit Leben und Farbe. Im Zentrum unserer Welt schuf Aion den Turm der Ewigkeit, den er mit Äther, der Essenz seines eigenen Lebens, tränkte. Die Menschen lebten als ein Volk in Atreia. Wir waren nicht in Elyos und Asmodier aufgespalten. Unsere Welt war ein ertragreiches Zuhause, das von dem sanften Leuchten des Turms erhellt wurde. Der Turm nährte uns, verlieh uns Hoffnung und unterstützte uns auf jede erdenkliche Weise. 
Als Aion die Menschen erschuf, herrschten die Draken über die Welt. Diese Bestien waren ein grässlicher Anblick. Sie kommen in unseren ältesten Fabeln vor, und noch heute erzählen wir unseren unartigen Kindern des Nachts von ihrer ungezügelten Wut und ihrer Blutrünstigkeit. Die Menschen von damals lernten schnell, dass sich ein Kampf mit ihnen nicht lohnte. Ihre einzige Hoffnung bestand darin, sich zu verbergen, was ihnen bald gut gelang. Dennoch töteten die Draken Tausende der Unseren und löschten mit ihren unerbittlichen Attacken ganze Arten restlos aus. Sie versklavten die Mau und die Krall und ließen sie nur am Leben, um ihre rohe Kraft gegen andere Feinde einsetzen zu können.
Sie organisierten sich straffer und eine Handvoll erlangte die Vorherrschaft über die anderen. Heute vermuten viele Gelehrten, dass die Draken Zugang zu einer Kraftquelle fanden, die nichts mit Aion zu tun hatte, ja, möglicherweise überhaupt nicht aus unserer Welt stammte. Später erfuhren wir, dass die Draken dieses Ereignis ihr &#8222;Erwachen" nannten. Ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt belegten ihre neuen Herren, die fünf Drachengebieter, sich selbst und ihr Geschlecht mit dem Namen, den wir heute noch verwenden: die Balaur.
Schließlich wandten sich die Balaur in einem entsetzlichen Akt der Anmaßung gegen ihren Gott. Sie riefen ihre kriegerischsten Untertanen zusammen und bedrohten den Turm der Ewigkeit. Unerschrocken verteidigten unsere Vorfahren geschlossen den Turm und die Götter, die sie liebten. Die Balaur durchbrachen ihre Reihen mit roher Gewalt und töteten Tausende auf der Stelle.
Lady Ariel und die vier heiligen Gebieter auf ihrer Seite stritten Stunde um Stunde, doch es war Lady Siels Zustimmung, die den Ausschlag gab und den Beschluss herbeiführte. Die Wächter hatten entschieden: Es würde Frieden geben.
Der Morgen der Friedenskonferenz brach an. Siel und Israphel, die beiden empyrianischen Gebieter, die für den Schutz des Turmes zuständig waren, senkten das Ätherfeld und baten die Drachengebieter zu den Verhandlungen ins Innere des Turmes. Es wäre den Drachengebietern ein Leichtes gewesen, uns alle zu vernichten; stattdessen zogen sie es vor, friedlich ins Innere des Turmes zu gehen. Azphel und seine Spießgesellen waren zugegen - ihre Gesichter von Wut und Unmut verzerrt. Die Friedenskonferenz begann, und eine Zeit lang hatte es den Anschein, als würden die Verhandlungen gute Fortschritte machen. Doch dann änderte sich alles - und zwar in Sekundenschnelle.
Azphel bewegte sich plötzlich und geschmeidig, und einer der Drachengebieter brach zusammen. Die Balaur verschwendeten keine Zeit mit Worten. Augenblicklich tobte ein blutiges Chaos.
Der Hass der Balaur auf unser Volk und den Turm der Ewigkeit war neu entfacht, und sie drängten dorthin, wo sie dem Turm den größten Schaden zufügen konnten.
Ariel schluchzte, während sie versuchte, die Zerstörung des Turms der Ewigkeit aufzuhalten. Trotz Ariels Bemühungen scheiterten die Gebieter. Der Turm ächzte, gab nach und zerbarst in viele Bruchstücke.
Als sie erkannten, dass Atreia selbst in den letzten Zügen lag, fassten Siel und Israphel einen verzweifelten Plan. Sie wollten ihren Körpern den Äther entziehen und mit ihm das Ätherfeld so lange aufrechterhalten, bis sich unser Volk in Sicherheit gebracht hatte.
Als sich der Staub schließlich legte, sahen wir, was aus unserer wunderschönen Welt geworden war: Der Turm der Ewigkeit lag in Trümmern und unsere Welt war entzweigebrochen.


phuu viel spaß beim lesen omg!!

MfG

Quelle: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/lore/elyos/

Von mir zusammen gefasst


----------



## Arcanda (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt in jedem Aion beitrag bei den kommentaren lesen müssen das Aion niemals WOW vom thron stoßen wird.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie solche leute überhaupt auf die idee kommen zu sagen das Aion ein WOW killer ist es wurde noch nie gesagt das AION das vor hat.
> Bei jeder kleinen news z.b spielerzahlen in AION tauchen solche leute auf und geben ihren senf zum besten.
> ...




Es gibt immer Arschlöcher wir leben in keiner Frieden Freude Eierkuchen welt. Das ist die Realität. Nur weil du ein Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand bist muss es nicht jeder sein.


----------



## Enyalios (13. September 2009)

Für mich persönlich hat Blizzard meinen Spaß in WoW gekillt und kein anderes MMO !

Dennoch finde ich es Süß wie manche Kleingeister permanent ein anderes MMO flamen müssen aus purer Angst es könnten sich sonst Leute von WoW abwenden. Man kann den Angstschweiss in ihren Postings förmlich riechen...


----------



## schu (13. September 2009)

Also ich muss sagen AION is in ordnung spuiele zur zeit die pre order beta aber WoW is einfach toll Aion is nur mal zum ablenken un der flucht aus WoW also für mich finde vbeide toll und werde auch beide spielen halt mal abwechslung im zockeraltag aber mich intressierts eh nit wer wie über welches spiel denkt jedem das seine darum mach ich hier auch kein gewihne ich spiel  alles was mir spaß macht is halt so wer nit damit klarkommt hat ein problem.


----------



## Semetor (13. September 2009)

Ach kommt das Thema haben wir bei jedem neuen Spiel...wenn jemand WoW übertrumpfen kann dann wird das ein von Blizzard entwickeltes Spiel sein.


----------



## Hammersmith (13. September 2009)

ja,hmmm ich weiß nicht so recht.
Hab mich jetzt eine Weile mit AION beschäftigt aber ich glaube nicht das ich da umsteigen werde. Die Charakteranpassung ist sehr gut ja,aber den asiatischen Stil bekommt man nie ganz weg. Von der Story selber und Grafik usw. sicher eine Alternative aber ich hab immer ein wenig die großen Augen und 
Zahnstocherkörper im Hinterkopf.Und das Asia Feeling ist nicht gerade meins. Sicher werden das viele anders sehen,soll auch so sein.

Und der AION Killer wird Star Wars The Old Republic sein^^


----------



## Weissnet (13. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also AION ist sicherlich in einigen Punkten WoW weit voraus. Der Service von NCSoft ist schon mal nicht zu toppen, die Grafik ebenfalls.



Hm von einem Spiel was "heute" erst rauskommt habe ich mir in punkto Grafik wesentlich mehr vorgstellt.

Siehe Far Cry 2 usw... Aion is ja super toll das es imoment im gegensatz zu WoW eine bessere Grafik hat, aber wie schon oben gesagt..es ginge mehr..und mit Cataclysm wird auch die Grafik von WoW wieder aufgebohrt und wird dann aufen gleichen niveau wie Aion sein, und das als sagen wir "Oldtimer".

Zudem finde ich (ja ich habe ne menge mmorpgs angetestet) das es einfach alles oder ziemlich viel von wow abgekupfert,wenn ich mir ROM anschaue sehe ich nen schlechtes WoW...die Chars bewegen sich wie bei allen anderen asia style mmorpgs auch so, als wenn sie einen stock im allerwertesten haben.

die Liste lässt sich noch entlos führtführen...xd


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Siehe Far Cry 2 usw... Aion is ja super toll das es imoment im gegensatz zu WoW eine bessere Grafik hat, aber wie schon oben gesagt..es ginge mehr..und mit Cataclysm wird auch die Grafik von WoW wieder aufgebohrt und wird dann aufen gleichen niveau wie Aion sein, und das als sagen wir "Oldtimer".



Das will ich sehen...


----------



## Magmion (13. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Hm von einem Spiel was "heute" erst rauskommt habe ich mir in punkto Grafik wesentlich mehr vorgstellt.
> 
> Siehe Far Cry 2 usw... Aion is ja super toll das es imoment im gegensatz zu WoW eine bessere Grafik hat, aber wie schon oben gesagt..es ginge mehr..und mit Cataclysm wird auch die Grafik von WoW wieder aufgebohrt und wird dann aufen gleichen niveau wie Aion sein, und das als sagen wir "Oldtimer".
> 
> ...





Far Cry 2 hat nix mit Aion zutun , 2 ganz verschiedene Grafik Engines


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. September 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen AION is in ordnung spuiele zur zeit die pre order beta aber WoW is einfach toll Aion is nur mal zum ablenken un der flucht aus WoW also für mich finde vbeide toll und werde auch beide spielen halt mal abwechslung im zockeraltag aber mich intressierts eh nit wer wie über welches spiel denkt jedem das seine darum mach ich hier auch kein gewihne ich spiel  alles was mir spaß macht is halt so wer nit damit klarkommt hat ein problem.



wand + text = wandtext.

einen einzigen punkt habe ich gefunden.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (13. September 2009)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das AION oder sonst ein neues Online RPG WOW eine Konkurenz wird. Denn dann würde Blizzard aufwachen und versuchen noch besser zu sein als AION. Dabei hoffe ich auch das AION schwer sein wird und deswegen viele Spieler bekommt und nicht weil es noch einfacher ist als WOW.



Warum sollte Blizzard "versuchen" besser zu sein, wenn sie schon die besten sind? Die Spielerzahlen und die riesen Fangemeinde spricht ja wohl für sich. Und Blizzard steht nunmal für Qualität, das kann niemand abstreiten. Jeder kennt die Klassiker wie Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo, Lost Vikings und Rock'n'Roll Racing. Und niemand kann mir sagen das es schlechte Spiele waren. Und da ist es doch kein Wunder das WoW auch so erfolgreich ist, weil Blizzard nunmal ein einfaches Erfolgsrezept hat: Spiele für die Massen machen!
Stimmt, nicht jeder mag diesen asiatischen Stil (fand ich schon bei Guild Wars Factions echt nervig), und das ist nunmal wieso solche Spiele nicht so erfolgreich werden können wie Blizzardspiele, weil sie nunmal nicht die Masse ansprechen.
Bis jetzt hatte Blizzard für jeden etwas auf Lager, sei es nun für den Fantasy-Fan Diablo und Warcraft oder für den SciFi-Fan Starcraft. Und WoW vereint sogar alles. WoW fing damals mit normalen Fantasy an, kam dann mit BC in den SciFi Bereich und ist nun mit WotLK in der nordischen Mythologie (ala Lost Vikings). Und das spricht ne menge Leute an, sowie die einfache Spielbarkeit.
Ich habe auch einige andere MMO's gespielt wie z.B. City of Heroes/Villains, Herr der Ringe Online, Ragnarok Online und Guild Wars. Alle haben ihren eigenen Stil und durchaus Potential, dennoch waren die Spiele immer sehr an bestimmte Gruppen angelehnt und meist auch nur für die Dauerzocker statt den Casuals geeignet (z.B. Guild Wars und Ragnarok). Nun wird WoW endlich mal für den Casual interessanter und somit noch erfolgreicher. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil, ich finde auch die Steuerung viel leichter von der Hand, auch die Charaktere bewegen sich flüssiger als in anderen MMO's (meist braucht es eine Sekunde bis die Figur sich bewegt, heißt also sie haben leichte verzögerungen). WoW ist zwar nicht das absolute MMO um RP zu betreiben (da hat HdRO die Nase weiter vorn), dennoch geht es einfacher von der Hand.
Sprich, WoW hat nicht zu wenig und nicht zuviel, es ist alles sehr ausgewogen und die Welt ist für mich die ansprechenste, womit ich nunmal gerne bei WoW bleibe. Für mich stehen die Geschichte, Charaktere und Umwelt mehr im Vordergrund als 102945 Schlachten auf dem Schlachtfeld zu bestreiten.
Ich habe AION nicht gespielt, aber Bilder und Videos gesehen... es spricht mich absolut nicht an. Für mich nur ein weiteres Asiagame mit übergroßen Mangabrüsten. Ist mir alles etwas zu poliert und geschönt. Genauso wie bei Everquest 2, da sieht die Grafik aus als wäre alles aus Zucker. Und manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr, weshalb ich auch ne Charakteranpassung bis ins kleinste Detail bei WoW nicht vermisse. Ob nun 1 oder 2cm mehr Brustumfang oder 2mm mehr breite bei der Nase sind ja nun letztendlich auch egal, denn letztendlich zählt der Spielspaß den ich in der virtuellen Welt habe.


----------



## SchokoMac (13. September 2009)

naja ich finde Call of Duty 4 besser als WoW und Aion.. blablabla..


----------



## SuperAlex (13. September 2009)

@ TE: Du hast vollkommen Recht.


----------



## DiemoX (13. September 2009)

Warum von WoW nach AION wechseln? Nein danke. WoW ist für mich ausgelutscht. Aber nochmal an einem Spiel solang gebunden werden zeugt ja nicht gerade von Klugheit. Deshalb verstehe ich die ganzen ehemaligen WOW spieler nicht, die jetzt nach AION wechseln. Nutzt die Zeit, die ihr jetzt gewonnen habt lieber anderswertig. Ich mach es auch und ich finds super.


----------



## Father (13. September 2009)

Also AION hat eine stärke Graphik wie WoW im Augenblick...

Spielt sich für WoW'ler sehr leicht...

Aber das Programm braucht auch einen High.End Rechner mit Graphikkarte...
Den werden sich die Kid's die hier rumflamen, wohl nie leisten können.

Und es muss jeder wissen ob er AION od. WoW spielt, oder beides.
Wenn man 2xmal Abo.Gebühren bezahlen will.
Was ja gleich doppelt teuer ist, man kann nur eins Spielen.
Oder teilt es sich mit jemanden...


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

ich hoffe nicht das aion so viele spieler bekommt wie wow einfach ausdem grund das die steigenden spieler zaheln wow kaputtgemacht hat. ide server sind überschwemmt worden von kiddys und bobs, epics für alle, alle klassen werden gleich gepatcht, usw.


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2009)

Ich denke es hängt viel davon ab wann man mit WoW angefangen hat. Für die ganzen Veteranen die seit 2005 dabei sind und den Verfall in die spielerische Bedeutungslosigkeit schon eine Weile verfolgen, ist AION möglicherweise eine Offenbarung. Aber wenn ich WoW erst seit ende BC oder seit WotLK spielen würde, und der heutige Schwierigkeitsgrad für mich normal wäre, würde ich vermutlich nicht mal über einen Wechsel zu AION nachdenken. Ganz abgesehen davon hätte ich das Spiel noch nicht so satt wie andere nach 4 Jahren.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (13. September 2009)

Eine gute Grafik macht kein gutes Spiel aus. Wie gesagt, WoW ist nicht durch seine Grafik so erfolgreich, sondern durch seine einfache Spielbarkeit, leichten Zugang, große Zielgruppe und eben der Comicgrafik, die auch auf schwächeren Rechnern läuft. Aber durch die ständige verbesserung der Engine steigt auch die Anforderung an den PC.
Egal wie toll ein neues MMO aussieht, wenn der Inhalt einfacht nicht stimmt, dann interessierts mich auch nicht. Genauso wie bei AION, das ist ne neue Welt ohne große Vorgeschichte. Bei WoW gibts ne riesige Geschichte die über 3 Spiele, unzählige Bücher und Comics erzählt wird, das bietet genug Stoff zum Rollenspielen.


----------



## Skywalker (13. September 2009)

Ich kann das Gesabbel von wegen "... wird das Spiel XY WoW vom Thron stoßen?", "WoW-Killer" langsam echt nicht mehr lesen... - Es wird langweilig!

Und um auf Aion zurück zu kommen:
Es wird mit Sicherheit seinen Stellenwert und seine "Daseinsberechtigung" in der Community bekommen sowie andere Spiele vorher auch.
Ob es besser oder schlechter als andere Spiele ist muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ganz einfach!


----------



## DarthTerror (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt in jedem Aion beitrag bei den kommentaren lesen müssen das Aion niemals WOW vom thron stoßen wird.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie solche leute überhaupt auf die idee kommen zu sagen das Aion ein WOW killer ist es wurde noch nie gesagt das AION das vor hat.
> Bei jeder kleinen news z.b spielerzahlen in AION tauchen solche leute auf und geben ihren senf zum besten.
> ...




immer diese leute die sagen "wotlk ist easy going minimi", jetzt mal ehrlich, ich wette ihr habt weder ulduar schon jemals gecleart, noch besitzt ihr s6 oder s7, noch sonst was, nur weil immer alle schreien es sei zu einfach sagt die masse "JA FINDE ICH AUCH" und gehen in pdc normal wipen....


----------



## Illian1887 (13. September 2009)

War WoW nicht schon bei AoC tot? Oder habe ich das damals falsch gelesen?


----------



## Vochi (13. September 2009)

Thread Nr. 201023810985.7

Man weiß es nicht, es wird sich zeigen. PUNKT.


----------



## Kindgenius (13. September 2009)

WoW war schon bei HDRO, War (War is coming yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh), AOC, Vanguard, CO, City of Villians, Star Wars Online, Eve Online UND Hello Kitty Online tot!

Jetzt wird es noch an Aion sterben und später nochmal bei Playmobil Online.


----------



## Ixidus (13. September 2009)

WAR war ja auch das spiel, das WoW ablösen sollte!


----------



## DarthTerror (13. September 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> WoW war schon bei HDRO, War (War is coming yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh), AOC, Vanguard, CO, City of Villians, Star Wars Online, Eve Online UND Hello Kitty Online tot!
> 
> Jetzt wird es noch an Aion sterben und später nochmal bei Playmobil Online.



ja bei playmobil online wird es endgültig tot sein, ich hab es mir schon vorbestellt und es sieht wirklich mega geil aus fIEL GEILER ALS WOW omg alles opfer DIE WOW NOCH SPIELE PLAYMOBIL ONLINEEEE!!!+!+++"21111+


----------



## Illian1887 (13. September 2009)

ach geht weg mit Playmobil, Hello Kitty online ist alles!?!?!?!?!!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (13. September 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> WoW war schon bei HDRO, War (War is coming yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh), AOC, Vanguard, CO, City of Villians, Star Wars Online, Eve Online UND Hello Kitty Online tot!
> 
> Jetzt wird es noch an Aion sterben und später nochmal bei Playmobil Online.



Gerüchten zufolge gibts in der Cataclysm Collector´s Edition ein Tube Vaseline als Goodie. Damit flutschen die Epixxe noch leichter rein.

Galileo Mystery wurde bereits darüber informiert. Das erstaunliche Ergebnis:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Membaris (13. September 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> WAR war ja auch das spiel, das WoW ablösen sollte!




Tja WAR wohl nix ^^


----------



## Zatari89 (13. September 2009)

also bevor ihr über userzahlen redet und bla solltet ihr euch mal die quartalsstatistiken angucken und dann eure mäuler aufmachen .....

hier sind sie dann auch mal~

nummer 1

und

nummer 2

wenn man sich mal die zahlen genau anguckt und die zeiträume wie diese steigen und dann noch daran denkt das die liste ja nur asiatische player beinhaltet, sollte man echt nachdenken was man hier sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum nächsten quartal gibs ja dann eine liste wo auch die westlichen spieler auftauchen! ich bin ja gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin machts gut und denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt und was ihr schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dysan (13. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift.
> 
> Btt:
> Mal einer der es so sieht, wie es ist. Jedem das was ihm Spass macht.
> Und selbst wenn Aion besser sein sollte Wow, so werde ich trotzdem WoW spielen, weil es MIR Spass macht.



Es heißt: Jedem, dass was ihm Spaß macht. ...Skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift...lol was ein unsinn ! ich weiß, genauso wie der Post hier, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ! 

BTW, gleiche Disku wie immer...


----------



## Oglokk (13. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein gerupftes Hünchen in AIon als Char
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm mag es evtl. daran liegen das AION ein koreanisches Spiel ist?

Find das immer so richtig lustig wenn hier total unwissende Vergleiche aufstellen wollen oder hier einen raushängen lassen wollen obwohl sie nicht die geringste Ahnung haben.


Mit Europa wird AION schonmal an die 4 MIO Abos haben.Und es sind aus Europa nur die Pre Orders enthalten und nicht die Versionen die ohne Vorbestellung über den Laden gehen.

Desweiteren verstehe ich nciht wie man vom thron stossen reden kann.

AION ist ein Spiel für die etwas anspruchsvolleren unter uns die schon langjährige MMO Erfahrungen haben und nicht erst mit WoW angefangen sind.Hier wird man nicht in zwei Wochen max lvl und man kann auch berufe nicht in zwei tagen maxxen.

Das meine liebn WoWler ist genau das was wir halt nicht wollen und schade das es solange gedauert hat bis endlich mal ein spiel rauskommt das wieder spassmacht.und hey 11 mio spieler hat WoW schon lange nicht mehr und glaubt mal nicht das WoW noch 5 Jahre läuft.Wenn Ihr das glaubt habt ihr wie gesagt nicht die geringste ahnung von MMOs.

Es ist nur immer wieder schade wie Leute ohne Ahnung hier an Spielen rumflamen nur um Ihr eigenes zu verteidigen.Aber hey stimmt so nen Kindergarten Spiel wie WoW wo man alles in den Po geschoben wird muss natürlich viele Anhänger finden.Wenn man sonst halt nichts reisst im Leben ^^.

Ich freue mich auf AION und auf eine Super Community.
Und auf gerupfte Hühner als CHar mit behinderten Bewegungen hab ich seit WoW schon genug.Achso und die benebelten Gehirne die AION immernoch als China Game titulieren.Wenn man lesen könnte dann hätte man schon mitbekommen das man EXTA für uns Europäer westliche Gesichter etc. eingeführt hat.Also erst informieren und dann nochmal versuchen zu flamen.


----------



## Kindgenius (13. September 2009)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> also bevor ihr über userzahlen redet und bla solltet ihr euch mal die quartalsstatistiken angucken und dann eure mäuler aufmachen .....
> 
> hier sind sie dann auch mal~
> 
> ...



Userzahlen vor Release sagen aber eig nichts aus, vllt wird das Spiel für die Mehrheit doch scheiße und dann gehen 2 Mio wieder weg. Kann immer vorkommen :-V

Beta ging zudem nur bis Lvl 30, Endgame fängt erst mit 50 an, somit kann man eig überhaupt nichts über das Spiel sagen.


----------



## Drydema (13. September 2009)

schön das das spiel über nen halbes jahr schon in asien läuft aber nein natürlich kann keiner was dazu sagen


----------



## zhorin (13. September 2009)

Warte selbst gespannt auf Aion - jedoch wird Aion kein "WoW-Killer" werden, da beide Spiele im Grunde unterschiedliche Gruppen ansprechen ...

WoW ist nunmal nur noch auf den Casual Standard Gamer ausgerichtet.

Aion hingegen verlangt nunmal etwas mehr als "ich logg mich ein und hab schon full epic"  sondern man muss sehr lange Crafting skillen fürs Equip und auch in den Abyss wo der Schwerpunkt beim PvP etwas überwiegt.
Generell versucht man bei Aion eben nicht wie bei WoW eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für jeden Casual draus zu machen sondern belässt es weitgehend als Rollenspiel.
Und davon fühlen sich nunmal nur die Leute angesprochen denen WoW eben aus den genannten Gründen eh nciht mehr zusagt.


----------



## Protek (13. September 2009)

Hört doch endlich mit der Spiel A ist besser als Spiel B auf.

Zum Glück gibts viele verschiedene Mmorpg und jeder soll halt das spielen was ihm zusagt. 

Irgendetwas zu verteidigen macht es auch nicht besser. 
Schliesslich sind es nur Spiele und wer das nicht kapiert, hat sowieso schon ein Rad ab.


----------



## Oglokk (13. September 2009)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das AION oder sonst ein neues Online RPG WOW eine Konkurenz wird. Denn dann würde Blizzard aufwachen und versuchen noch besser zu sein als AION. Dabei hoffe ich auch das AION schwer sein wird und deswegen viele Spieler bekommt und nicht weil es noch einfacher ist als WOW.



Solange es genug Dummies gibt die WoW weiterbezahlen wird das Spiel weiterhin so vor sich hindümpeln wie jetzt.Als eingefleischter MMO SPieler kann ich es nicht verstehen wie Leute immernoch auf WoW stehen.

Habt Ihr eigentlich nicht die geringsten Ansprüche an ein SPiel?ZB. was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht?

Also so gesehen werd ich mit AION Auto fahren lernen während Ihr bei WoW noch auf dem DreiRad sitzt.
Aber schön in Eurer Illusion bleiben und immer am Verfolgungswahn leiden welches Spiel denn nun das achso tolle WoW vom Thron schmeissen kann?

Arzt kann helfen ^^


----------



## Zachariaz (13. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift.
> 
> Btt:
> Mal einer der es so sieht, wie es ist. Jedem das was ihm Spass macht.
> Und selbst wenn Aion besser sein sollte Wow, so werde ich trotzdem WoW spielen, weil es MIR Spass macht.



Und wenn du schon dabei bist, skill du mal deine 3% "Interpunktion".

MFG ;-P


----------



## Enyalios (13. September 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Userzahlen vor Release sagen aber eig nichts aus, vllt wird das Spiel für die Mehrheit doch scheiße und dann gehen 2 Mio wieder weg. Kann immer vorkommen :-V
> 
> Beta ging zudem nur bis Lvl 30, Endgame fängt erst mit 50 an, somit kann man eig überhaupt nichts über das Spiel sagen.



Die Userzahlen sind fix - das Spiel läuft bereits seit November 2008 (?) in Asien. Also keine 2 Millionen weg.

Davon abgesehen wäre es mir fast lieber es hat tatsächlich wenig Abos, die Wenigspieler die trotzdem voll episch ausgerüstet sein wollen bleiben bei WoW und jeder hat seinen Frieden.


----------



## Drydema (13. September 2009)

sieht man ja bei eve  vergleichsweise wenig spieler aber dafür umsobessere comm
was man ja bei wow nicht sonderlich sagen kann wenn man sich mal die ganzen hirnlos post von einigen anschaut


----------



## Kindgenius (13. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Die Userzahlen sind fix - das Spiel läuft bereits seit November 2008 (?) in Asien. Also keine 2 Millionen weg.
> 
> Davon abgesehen wäre es mir fast lieber es hat tatsächlich wenig Abos, die Wenigspieler die trotzdem voll episch ausgerüstet sein wollen bleiben bei WoW und jeder hat seinen Frieden.



Achja richtig, wie dumm von mir 8-)

Trotzdem kann man nicht sagen, wie das Spiel in Europa ankommt. In Asien gibt es einfach andere Sitten und Spielweise. Jedenfalls habe ich auch schon OB gespielt, und es gefällt mir eig.

Aber wie Blizz so clever ist, schnell ist ein Addon herbeigezaubert! Dem würde ich auch eine Chance geben.


----------



## Blackmarco (13. September 2009)

Ach einfach abwarten...die leute die von wow nach aion wechseln kommen eh wieder so wie bei anderen mmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatari89 (13. September 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Userzahlen vor Release sagen aber eig nichts aus, vllt wird das Spiel für die Mehrheit doch scheiße und dann gehen 2 Mio wieder weg. Kann immer vorkommen :-V
> 
> Beta ging zudem nur bis Lvl 30, Endgame fängt erst mit 50 an, somit kann man eig überhaupt nichts über das Spiel sagen.



die zahlen sind wie schon gesagt fixed ... sie sind nicht von der beta, es sind nur die asiatischen abos ~

in 3 monaten kann man dann sehen wie es sich bei uns entwickelt und weitere 4 monate später siehst du wie es sich wirklich macht ....


----------



## Darussios (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt in jedem Aion beitrag bei den kommentaren lesen müssen das Aion niemals WOW vom thron stoßen wird.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich wie solche leute überhaupt auf die idee kommen zu sagen das Aion ein WOW killer ist es wurde noch nie gesagt das AION das vor hat.
> Bei jeder kleinen news z.b spielerzahlen in AION tauchen solche leute auf und geben ihren senf zum besten.
> ...



Mein Wort zum Sonntag:

Aion ist genauso ein WoW-Killer wie WAR und HdRO.

Ich würd es mir wünschen, wenn mal ein richtiger WoW-Killer auf den Markt kommen würde, denn dann gäbe es nen Konkurrenzkampf und Blizzard müsste sich wieder anstrengen.

Naja wie dem auch sei

/ironie on

WAR IS COMING!!!

/ironie off

Mfg


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Solange es genug Dummies gibt die WoW weiterbezahlen wird das Spiel weiterhin so vor sich hindümpeln wie jetzt.Als eingefleischter MMO SPieler kann ich es nicht verstehen wie Leute immernoch auf WoW stehen.
> 
> Habt Ihr eigentlich nicht die geringsten Ansprüche an ein SPiel?ZB. was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht?


Doch aber was haben Ansprüche mit dem Schwierigkeistgrad zu tun?
Mir reicht es wenn ich 2x in der Woche Raiden kann, und sonst mit meinem Twink mit nem freund gemeinsam twinke


Oglokk schrieb:


> Also so gesehen werd ich mit AION Auto fahren lernen während Ihr bei WoW noch auf dem DreiRad sitzt.
> Aber schön in Eurer Illusion bleiben und immer am Verfolgungswahn leiden welches Spiel denn nun das achso tolle WoW vom Thron schmeissen kann?


Ziemlch grobe Verallgemeinung findest du nicht?
Ich wäre sogar froh, wenn AION WoW vom Thron stoßen würde, dann würden nämlich nur noch die Leute bleiben die auch wirklich Spaß am Spiel haben


----------



## lord just (13. September 2009)

also ersteinmal an Zatari89

man kann den asiatischen markt nicht mit dem westlichen vergleichen, denn asiatische spieler wollen ganz andere inhalte als westliche spieler und aion ist in der original version auch ganz anders als die version die wir hier bekommen.

spieler des asiatischen marktes wollen richtige hardcore mmo wo man auch mal 200 mobs für ne quest töten muss und vielleicht einfach mal für ne quest 2 tage lang dinge farmen muss. hier im westen wäre sowas undenkbar.

und nach zwei closed beta phasen und der open beta von aion muss ich zwar sagen, dass aion ein recht beliebtes mmo hier im westen werden kann wie z.b. hdro oder war aber an wow nicht ganz rankommt.

da fängt es z.b. schon beim erstellen des charakters an. das verhältnis zwischen gut und böse (elyos und asmodier) ist immer ausgeglichen. wenn es auf einem server nen überfluss an der einen fraktion gibt, dann kann man einfach keinen dieser fraktion mehr erstellen, bis es auch genügend spieler der anderen fraktion gibt. wenn man also auf dem selben server wie ein bekannter spielen will und auch das selbe volk, dann kann das unter umständen nicht gehen (z.b. in der jetzigen open beta ist man fast gezwungen sich nen elyos zu machen, weil sich schon zu viele nen asmodier gemacht haben).

das interface ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber geht sonst in ordnung und auch die quests sind für den westlichen markt gut angepasst.

was aber sehr zu einem frustfaktor werden wird ist das mob tagging system von aion. denn hier heißt es nicht "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst" sondern, der der den meisten schaden macht bekommt den mob und wenn mehrere den selben schaden machen, bekommt niemand den mob. als heiler und tank ist es dementsprechend mühsam alleine zu leveln, weil alle anderen klassen einem ganz einfach die mobs weg nehmen und besonders als tank ist es ärgerlich, da man selbst ja die aggro vom mob hält und die anderen ganz ungestört den mob töten können und meist auch nicht mit einem in eine gruppe wollen.

was auch ärgerlich ist, dass es keine mounts in aion gibt und es recht viele zonen gibt, wo man nicht fliegen kann (und das fliegen ist auf eine minute begrenzt). man läuft also die ganze zeit schön langsam durch die gegend und das ist schon recht nervig, wenn man vom einen ende der zone zur anderen laufen muss.

was aber wirklich gut an aion ist, ist das stigma system, wodurch man einige bestimmte fähigkeiten von anderen klassen erlernen kann.

aion hat schon gute ansätze und hat viele von wow abgekupfert und aion ist halt wie wow ein anfänger mmo was sehr einsteigerfreundlich ist. der schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht sehr viel höher als bei wow, aber durch die teils kleinen, teils großen ungereimtheiten der spielmechanik ist der frustfaktor etwas höher.

wie gesagt denke ich das aion "nur" in etwa so viele spieler im westlichen markt haben wird wie etwas hdro oder war.


----------



## Dany_ (13. September 2009)

*Wayne* (ohne irgendwas gelesen zu haben)


----------



## Ent (13. September 2009)

ich möchte euch WoW-Spieler gar nicht bei Aion haben
Die WoW-Comm, die man hier bei buffed.de sieht ist nicht gerade angenehm


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Tja WAR wohl nix ^^



füße hoch der kommt tief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

Nur mal sone Frage...
Ganz ehrlich...
Wer zur Hölle hat WoW auf "den Thron" gesetzt, und überhaupts WELCHEN Thron?
Den aller MMORPG´s?
Den der meisten Abos?
Das macht ein MMO nicht alleine aus.
Kein Game sitzt auf dem Thron, keines ist wirklich schlechter als ein anderes, jedes hat seine Vorteile... In vielen mmo´s gefällt mir etwas anderes besser als in einem anderen...
Das Game, das *einem selbst* am besten gefällt zockt man dann halt... und für jeden sitzt eigentlich dadurch ein anderes game auf "dem thron"


----------



## Shinar (13. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Aion voll versagt



Du repräsentiert das Bild eines WoW-Spielers. Frech, dumm intollerant und arrogant.

Es müssen sich nicht alle betroffen fühlen, aber bei mindestens 80% trifft dies nunmal zu.


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Ach einfach abwarten...die leute die von wow nach aion wechseln kommen eh wieder so wie bei anderen mmos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du findes deine freundin schon seit langem nicht mehr so toll sie ist fätt und hässlich geworden du lernst ne neue kennen und trennst dich von der alten. nach 2 monaten stellst du fest das die neue fremdgeht also trnnst du dich von ihr. gehst du dann zu deiner alten zurück?

so sehe ich das bei wow auch wenn aion floppt wird wow mich nich wieder sehen.


----------



## Vindexa (13. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> skill doch mal deine Rechtschrift.



Ich mag RechtSCHREIB-Flamer, die es selbst nicht drauf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:
Du wirst jederzeit und überall Leute finden, die irgendwas aus diversen Gründen schlecht machen müssen. Das Leben dieser armen Seelen besteht nur daraus, das Internet nach Dingen zu durchsuchen, an denen es etwas auszusetzen gibt. Und wenn sie mal nichts finden, dann denken sie sich ebend etwas aus. Dann verbringen sie Stunden vor ihrem Rechner und schreiben Hetzreden, führen ausweglose (NATÜRLICH ausweglos für deren Opfer, da "Allesflamer" stets auf ihren Meinungen beharren und ihre falschen Argumente so oft wie nur möglich und darüber hinaus wiederholen) Diskussionen und rubbeln sich dabei im 67-Minuten-Takt einen. Reg dich nicht über solche Leute auf, denn sie werden dann erst recht weiter machen. Zeig ihnen vielmehr, dass sie dir egal sind. Dann rennen sie irgendwann weinend zu Mama und beschweren sich über die gemeinen leute im Internet. Diese Kündigt daraufhin das Internet und ZACK wieder einer weg.

EDIT:



> Shinar:
> Du repräsentiert das Bild eines WoW-Spielers. Frech, dumm intollerant und arrogant.
> Es müssen sich nicht alle betroffen fühlen, aber bei mindestens 80% trifft dies nunmal zu.



Du pauschalisierst. Er repräsentiert nicht den durchschnittlichen WoW-Spieler, sondern den durchschnittlichen Deutschen Jugendlichen - und leider sind auch immer mehr Erwachsene so wie er, wobei erwachsen sich hier nicht auf die innere Reife des Menschen bezieht, sondern eher auf seinen Körper. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Shizo. (13. September 2009)

Ich gönn Aion wenn es gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich mag diese Korea Spiele nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (13. September 2009)

Wenn ein neues MMORPG raus kommt, gibt es sofort wilde Diskussion ob dieses evtl. viel Schaden an WoW anrichtet. Und jedes mal wird das Thema schnell unter den Teppich gekehrt, wenn das Spiel erstmal ein paar Monate raus ist. Defakto kann im Moment nur WoW sich selber vom "Thron" fallen, wegen Fehlentwicklung.

Nichts desto Trotz habe ich für mich meine Entscheidung getroffen und werde mit WoW aufhören um die Zeit für Aion zu haben. Ich dürfte diese Woche an der Beta teilnehmen und habe das Spiel rasch in mein Herz geschlossen.


----------



## Pacster (13. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Du repräsentiert das Bild eines WoW-Spielers. Frech, dumm intollerant und arrogant.
> 
> Es müssen sich nicht alle betroffen fühlen, aber bei mindestens 80% trifft dies nunmal zu.




Tja, das mag auf 80% zutreffen....aber die 20% sind immer noch mehr vernünftige Spieler als alle anderen Spiele überhaupt an Spielern haben(und da ist dann die ebenfalls hohe Rate an Idioten dort mit drin ;-)).


----------



## Greenwater (13. September 2009)

Aion kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen .

Aion ist ein MMO kein MMORPG . 

Zweitens sind die Taktiken in Aion nicht so ausgereift als in World of Warcraft. 

Wie lange gibt es schon Blizzard und wie lange WC 3 hmm ich würd mal sagen seit 1994 oder so das sagt alles ! 

World of Warcraft ist und bleibt der King bei den MMORPG´s 

Aion wird vielleicht das beste MMO aber wird WoW nicht schlagen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

Ent schrieb:


> ich möchte euch WoW-Spieler gar nicht bei Aion haben
> Die WoW-Comm, die man hier bei buffed.de sieht ist nicht gerade angenehm



/sign
Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...zumindest nach dem FreiMonat


----------



## Nexilein (13. September 2009)

Mir kommt das ganze irgendwie komisch vor... so ungefähr wie ein bierbäuchiger Fußballfan, der furzend vor Premiere sitzt und nach dem Spiel laut ruft: "*Wir* haben gewonnen"
Was hat jemand davon, wenn das eigene MMO der Platzhirsch des Genres ist? 
Ich spiele WoW wegen dem Inhalt und einer Hand voll Leute in meiner Gilde. Daran ändert sich aber durch Aion überhaupt nichts. Es würde mein Spielerlebnis auch nicht trüben wenn sich die Zahl der WoW Abonements halbieren würde.  Genauso wäre es mir egal, ob ich einer von 5 Tausend oder einer von 5 Millionen Aion Spielern wäre.


----------



## Alohajoe (13. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Aion ist AION WOW eben WOW keiner wird euch etwas klauen ^^


Beides sind MMORPG, und es gibt wenige Leute, die mehr als eins dieser Spiele im Monat bezahlen.
Ergo: Falls Aion besser sein sollte als WoW, kann es passieren, dass viele WoW-Spieler ihr Abo kündigen und stattdessen Aion spielen.

Gut, die Spielwelt ist verschieden, da hast du Recht. Dennoch halte ich es nicht für abwegig, dass WoW-Spieler auch Gefallen an Aion finden können, und umgekehrt.

Trotzdem halte ich es für ausgeschlossen, dass Aion jemals mehr zahlende Kunden haben wird als WoW. Dafür hat Blizzard einfach zu viel Erfahrung und ein recht ausgereiftes Spiel, welches ein breites Klientel anspricht. Da muss Aion - oder jeder andere Konkurrent - erst mal hinkommen.


P.S.: Und natürlich ist Aion ein MMORPG. Spielt man etwa nicht die Rolle eines Charakters? Verbessert man nicht dessen Werte und Fähigkeiten im Laufe der Zeit? Ich glaube schon.


----------



## Tyrianos (13. September 2009)

So ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

  Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass AION ein WoW-Killer ist. Da hat WoW sich schon zu gut gefestigt. Diese Aussage finde ich unsinnig.
  Das heißt aber nicht, dass AION schlecht ist. Das gilt auch für andere MMO's.

  Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich mit paar Sachen unzufrieden war und der Reiz einfach nicht mehr da war. 
  Ich werde nun AION zocken und schauen wie es dann nach paar Monaten  aussieht. Wenn es mir gefällt, dann spiel ich weiter. Falls nicht, dann  eben nicht. So einfach ist es.

  Was mich wirklich stört ist die Tatsache, dass manche WoW-Spieler über ein MMO  herziehen welches sie überhaupt nicht kennen und Dinge in die Welt setzen  die überhaupt nicht stimmen. Was habt ihr davon? Könnt ihr nicht  wahrhaben, dass es neben WoW es noch andere gute MMO's gibt?


Wenn ihr WoW besser findet dann spielt WoW. Wenn ihr AION besser findet, dann spielt AION.
Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorteile und auch seine Nachteile.


----------



## Raddo (13. September 2009)

Das erste Spiel, das es schaffen wird WoW vom Thron zu stoßen, wird aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen.


----------



## Enyalios (13. September 2009)

Raddo schrieb:


> Das erste Spiel, das es schaffen wird WoW vom Thron zu stoßen, wird aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen.



Sind doch ohnehin nur die WoW-Spieler selbst die quasi reflexartig auf solche Panikaussagen zurückgreifen müssen. Ich habe weder bei WAR, AOC noch bei AION aus deren Comm gelesen das "ihr Spiel" WoW vom Thron (meiste Abozahlen) stossen wird. (Kleine Flame-Kids die sich drehen aus welcher Richtung der Hype kommt zähle ich nicht als Community).

Wie gesagt nichts als Panikaussagen es könnte sich was in ihrem gewohnten (!) Umfeld ändert. Den Gewohnheit ist es ja die weiss Gott wieviele SPieler bei WoW hält.


----------



## laguun (13. September 2009)

mein vorposter spricht mir aus der seele^^
genau so sehe ich es auch.
ausserdem brauch ich mal frischen wind. ich möchte mal was neues erleben was ich noch nicht kenne.
mit den anderen "neuanfänger" hochleveln und nicht wie in wow stundenlang leute suchen für low level inis wo sowieso kaum einer noch reingeht.
ausserdem finde ich den kapfstil echt cool (ja dieses übertriebene rumgehüpfe) ich mag solche spiele.
ich habe ausser wow noch hdro (1 1/2  jahre),warhammer und aoc (beide gleichzeitig 1/2 jahre) gespielt. jedes hatte seine vor- und nachteile.
jetzt teste ich aion und ich hoffe das gefällt mir besser wie wow. ich mag die community von wow einfach nicht.( hdro hatte eine echt super community)
aber jeder soll das spielen was er mag,fertig.


----------



## Kleito (13. September 2009)

Greenwater schrieb:


> Aion kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen .


Dann wollen wir mal gucken:



> Aion ist ein MMO kein MMORPG .


Wieso ist Aion nur ein MMO? Ich sehe Aion genauso wie WoW als ein MMORPG und es wird auch überall als ein solches bezeichnet.



> Zweitens sind die Taktiken in Aion nicht so ausgereift als in World of Warcraft.


Wenn du die Taktiken im High End meinst...woher willst du das wissen? Bisher konnte man nur bis lvl 30 spielen und High End ist bekanntlich bei lvl 50. Und falls du die koreanische Version gespielt haben solltest... wir bekommen eine etwas andere Version.
Falls du die Taktiken im PvP meinst... ich finde, dass die Taktiken in Aion vieel besser sind als die in WoW. Hast du dich mal mit dem PvP-System auseinandergesetzt? Das ist viel anspruchsvoller als es in WoW jemals war.



> Wie lange gibt es schon Blizzard und wie lange WC 3 hmm ich würd mal sagen seit 1994 oder so das sagt alles !


Also weil es Warcraft schon seit 94 gibt, ist es unschlagbar? Demnach müssten also auch Spiele wie Ultima Online, Everquest und andere MMORPGS die schon seit der Zeit draußen sind unschlagbar sein, oder? Aber wer redet heutzutage noch über UO? Genau, sogut wie keiner!



> World of Warcraft ist und bleibt der King bei den MMORPG´s


Deine Meinung... aber wie definiert man den "King bei den MMORPG's"?



> Aion wird vielleicht das beste MMO aber wird WoW nicht schlagen.


Siehe oben, Aion ist ebenfalls ein MMORPG. Und ob es WoW schlagen wird, wird die Zukunft bringen.

Ich persönlich hoffe es nicht. Zum einen, weil je mehr Leute ein Spiel spielen, umso mehr Idioten sind auch dabei. Zum anderen will ich nicht, dass alle zukünftigen Spiele an Aion gemessen werden. Sone Vergleiche sind einfach...dämlich.

So jetzt hab ich auch mal *MEINE* Meinung dazu gegeben.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. September 2009)

Hörtmal.
Diese ganze ,,Spiel XY Wird WOW Killen´´ ist sinnlos.
Ich will mal erklären Warum:

World of Warcraft hat einen sehr hohen ,;Gewohnheitsfaktor´´. Wenn man mal 2 Jahre World of Warcraft gespielt hat, und dann mit spielen wie AION oder Herr der Ringe Online beginnt findet man sich selbst schnell darin wieder Sätze zu denken wie ,,Das ist nicht wie World of Warcraft´´ oder  ,, Das hätten sie nicht so sondern *Beliebiges World of Warcraft System einfügen* machen sollen´´.
Wenn man zulange World of Warcraft spielt ist man eher gewohnt die Ausrüstung einfach mal so ,,In die Tasche geschoben zu bekommen´´. Das passiert sehr oft weil
1: Viele lassen sich durch irgendwelche Instanzen ziehen
2: Lassen sich mal eben von ner Stammgruppe Mitnehmen lassen und bekommen alles.
3: Haben es viel zu leicht wegen Verbindungen an Geld und Verzauberungen zu kommen.
Wenn dies alles wegfällt das heisst , in z.b AION die Instanzen zu schwer zum ,,Mal eben ziehen´´ sind, die Raids anspruchsvoll sind, und keine Verbindungen da sind, sind viele das nicht gewöhnt, und bleiben ,, IN ihrem natürlichen Umfeld´´.
Desweiteren gibt es viele ,,Ich bin so IMba ROXXXOR 100000 Damage per Second´´ Leute , besonders in World of Warcraft. Diese Leute bezeichnen sich im Allgemeinen selbst als ,,Pro´´. Dies bedeutet sie wissen generell immer alles, alle die etwas anders sehen ( Selbst wenn der ,,Pro´´ dies falsch sieht, und der andere es richtig hat) denken sie sofort ,,Alarm...wiederspruch...Alarm...wiederspruch....sofort Flamegenerator aktivieren´´ und fangen mit einem Geflame an man glaubt es kaum. Wenn sie dann in ein neues Spiel wechseln und sie jemand was fragt und sie nur ,,Keine Ahnung sorry´´ Schreiben können, geht ihr Herz in den Keller.
Desweiteren spielt eh jeder was ihm Spass macht. Ich mag die Rüstungen und Umwelt von AION. Es erinnert mich einfach an Final Fantasy, was ich schon als Kind sehr gern spielte. Doch wenn Leuten die Welt von World of Warcraft besser gefällt lasst sie das spielen.

,,XY wird World of Warcraft killer´´ ist immer eine Aussage EINER Person. Jeder spielt was anderes gerne, ist lieber in einer anderen Art von MMO oder in einer anderen grafischen Welt, deshalb kann man auf solche Aussagen nicht bauen.


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

Ent schrieb:


> ich möchte euch WoW-Spieler gar nicht bei Aion haben
> Die WoW-Comm, die man hier bei buffed.de sieht ist nicht gerade angenehm


Ja klar immer alles auf die WoW-Com schieben, aber wie man in diesem Thread sehen nehmen sich die beiden Seiten nicht viel weg


----------



## Tyrianos (13. September 2009)

@Aragorn1994

Gebe dir vollkommen Recht.

Jeder sollte das spielen, was ihm am Besten gefällt. Nur weil *ICH* WoW nicht mehr so toll finde heißt das nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist.
Nicht jeder mag den asiatischen Style von Aion, aber das ist ja nicht schlimm. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, das ist auch gut so. 

Achja nur weil ein MMORPG aus dem asiatischen Raum kommt, bedeutet das nicht, dass es schlecht ist.
Das wäre so als würde man sagen:,, Jeder Deutsche ist ein Nationalsozialist"
Das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Hm von einem Spiel was "heute" erst rauskommt habe ich mir in punkto Grafik wesentlich mehr vorgstellt.
> 
> Siehe Far Cry 2 usw... Aion is ja super toll das es imoment im gegensatz zu WoW eine bessere Grafik hat, aber wie schon oben gesagt..es ginge mehr..und mit Cataclysm wird auch die Grafik von WoW wieder aufgebohrt und wird dann aufen gleichen niveau wie Aion sein, und das als sagen wir "Oldtimer".
> 
> die Liste lässt sich noch entlos führtführen...xd


Far Cry 2 ja? Klar, hat doch jeder einen High-End Rechner für 2000€ rumzustehen. Was meinst du was gerade WoW zu einem nicht unwesendlichen Prozentsatz zu diesem Erfolg verholfen hat? In einem MMO muss man Abstriche machen, weil es alleine durch die Rechenleistung schon gar nicht möglich ist, in so einem Spiel eine Postkartengrafik zu zaubern. Solche Spiele werden immer der Entwicklung einige Jahre hinterher hinken. Das geht gar nicht anders. WoW war beim Erscheinen auch nicht gerade das was man beste Grafik nennt. Diablo 2 damals auch nicht. Trotzdem finden es aber alle toll. Schon komisch oder? 
Übrigens AION basiert schon auf der Cryengine. Auf das Grafikniveau wird WoW niemals kommen können, es sei denn sie tauschen sie komplett aus, was ich mir aber nicht denken kann.



Kleito schrieb:


> Wieso ist Aion nur ein MMO? Ich sehe Aion genauso wie WoW als ein MMORPG und es wird auch überall als ein solches bezeichnet.


Das RPG bei WoW hat es nie wirklich gegeben. Man hat es zwar als solches auf den Markt gebracht, aber schon nach einem Jahr eingesehen das es das nicht ist. Dazu hat Blizzard viel zu wenig dafür getan. Sieht auch daran das die RPG´ler sich schon seit Ewigkeiten darüber beschweren.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. September 2009)

Mit Cataclysm wird meiner Meinung nach nichts ,,aufgebohrt´´. Es werden nur wieder einige Sachen eingesetzt, die von Weitem gut aussehen aber von Nahem genauso sind wie vorher. Jedenfalls in Meinen augen.

Mal so zum vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort kann man sehen, das World of Warcraft schon sehr alt wirkt. Und das ist auch eines meiner Gründe. World of Warcraft ist toll, und zwischendurch spielen werde ich es noch. Doch nicht mehr so extrem
Was mir auch in AION gut geviel war das Video, als ich meine Flügel bekam. Oder als mein Krieger gegen diese Kobra im Abyss kämpfte...alles super gemacht. und das fehlt mir in World of warcraft. Dieses Epische Geschichtenerzählen. Mit solchen videos kommt man mehr in das geschehen hinein.
World of Warcraft hat wie ich sagte für viele seinen Charm. Doch für viele wirkt es nach Jahren einfach nur noch...naja...,,retarded´´


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2009)

Ganz realistisch betrachtet. Auch wenn die Zahlen von WoW im Bereich USA und Europa stark rückläufig sind (Der aktuelle Stand gilt zwar offiziell als stabil, aber das täuscht weil der Anteil an Chinesen immer wie grösser wird), wird der aktuelle Stand von einem neuen Spiel so schnell nicht zu schlagen sein. Es gibt allerdings ein paar Unterschiede zu früheren Hypes. Unterschiede die dafür sprechen dass AION bessere Chancen hat Blizzard mehr zu schaden als Warhammer und AoC zusammen:

1. Technische Reife. Auch wenn ich keine Prognosen abgeben möchte über Langzeitmotivation bzw Endgame, läuft das was man von AION bisher testen konnte stabil und so gut wie bugfrei. Das Spiel macht einen "releasefertigen" Eindruck. Weder Warhammer noch AoC konnten das am Erscheinungstag bieten (und können es teilweise heute noch nicht).

2. Es läuft auf Mittelklasse Rechnern hervorragend gut. Wieder etwas womit die früheren Konkurenten nicht punkten konnten.

3. Der Zeitpunkt könnte für WoW nicht ungünstiger sein: Der letzte Patch war enttäuschend und die Erweiterung liegt möglicherweise mehr als ein Jahr in der Zukunft. Blizzard hat absolut nichts womit sie wow-müde Spieler am Releasetag von AION zurückhalten können. In Vergangenheit war das deutlich anders. Vielleicht legt Ghostcrawler gerade die Füsse hoch und lacht: "ach, die kommen alle wieder"
AION wird viel Zeit haben seine Kunden zu binden.


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

wow hat vlt 12 mio accounts das ist mehr als jedes andere spiel aber in den nächsten monaten werden sich davon sicher 4-5 mio auf andere spiele verteilen vlt sogar mehr es kommen demnächst einige sehr interessante spiele raus wie z.B. star wars online  und halt aion. außedem glaube ich nicht das es tatsächlich noch so viele sind fast alle meiner freunde die wow gespielt haben haben in den letzten wochen aufgehört und ich denke so geht es welt weit.

zur grafik von wow kann ich nur sagen das alles bei näherem betrachten sehr eckick ist (siehe bilder von Aragorn1994)


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

Aion ist bestimmt besser als WoW. Aber das heisst ja noch nix. Praktisch jedes Spiel ist besser als WoW. Die Grafik von WoW ist sowieso beschissen, war sie schon immer. WoW hatte aber auch nicht Erfolg weils ne gute Grafik hatte, sondern (unter anderem) weil die Grafik auf jedem PC lief.

Aion hat definitiv nicht die Bringer-Grafik. Das Spiel ist schon 2-3 Jahre alt und die Grafik ebenso. Das merkt man dem Spiel an. Ebenso ist das gesamte Gameplay 2-3 Jahre alt, und das merkt man auch.

Aion istn gutes Spiel, aber auch nicht mehr. Es bietet nicht wirklich etwas was man nicht anderswo auch haben kann. Einzig das Fliegen ist was neues, aber das geht auch nur in einigen wenigen Zonen. Im ganzen Rest beschränkt es sich auf Gleiten und das ist nicht dermassen prickelnd.

Aber verglichen mit WoW ist Aion definitiv besser, aber wie gesagt: 1 ist auch mehr als 0 - das sagt aber qualitativ noch nicht viel aus :-D


----------



## Pacster (13. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Sind doch ohnehin nur die WoW-Spieler selbst die quasi reflexartig auf solche Panikaussagen zurückgreifen müssen. Ich habe weder bei WAR, AOC noch bei AION aus deren Comm gelesen das "ihr Spiel" WoW vom Thron (meiste Abozahlen) stossen wird. (Kleine Flame-Kids die sich drehen aus welcher Richtung der Hype kommt zähle ich nicht als Community).
> 
> Wie gesagt nichts als Panikaussagen es könnte sich was in ihrem gewohnten (!) Umfeld ändert. Den Gewohnheit ist es ja die weiss Gott wieviele SPieler bei WoW hält.




Richtig. Lustigerweise sind da die flame-kids ausgeschlossen, die du bei WoW dann mal schnell wieder in den Topf reinschmeißt. Frei nach Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mach die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt....;-)


----------



## Pacster (13. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Unterschiede die dafür sprechen dass AION bessere Chancen hat Blizzard mehr zu schaden als Warhammer und AoC zusammen:
> 
> 3. Der Zeitpunkt könnte für WoW nicht ungünstiger sein: Der letzte Patch war enttäuschend und die Erweiterung liegt möglicherweise mehr als ein Jahr in der Zukunft. Blizzard hat absolut nichts womit sie wow-müde Spieler am Releasetag von AION zurückhalten können. In Vergangenheit war das deutlich anders. Vielleicht legt Ghostcrawler gerade die Füsse hoch und lacht: "ach, die kommen alle wieder"
> AION wird viel Zeit haben seine Kunden zu binden.




Also ein gutes Spiel zeichnet sich nicht nur durch bugfreiheit aus sondern auch dadurch wie lange es in der Lage ist die Spieler zu binden. Keins der Spiele erfindet MMORPGs neu(auch Aion nicht)....und dann haben sie mit Spielern zu tun die eigentlich alles schon aus WoW etc. kennen und die sich zwar kurzfristig ins neue Setting verlieben aber dann doch feststellen "Im Kern ist es auch nicht viel anders als WoW...und mit dem Spiel habe ich aufgehört weil es mir auf Dauer zu langweilig wurde". Da kann man nur ganz schwer gewinnen.
Aion legt wohl im Vergleich zu Warhammer und AoC einen deutlich besseren Start hin was die Releasequalität angeht...aber das hat HdRO auch schon getan. Die Frage ist was Aion auf Dauer an genialen und spannenden Neuerungen bringt um die Spieler auch nach den ersten euphorischen 2-4 Monaten zu halten. Die amerikaner udn europäer sind da offenbar weit anspruchsvoller als Asiaten und lassen sich nicht so einfach mit reinem Grinding dauerhaft ködern.

Was WoW angeht: Ich glaube nicht das die nächste Erweiterung noch 12 Monate auf sich warten lässt. Ich rechne eher mit 8. Dabei darf man aber nicht vergessen, dass vorher noch Arthas kommt(und den will fast jeder WoW-Spieler sehen. Außerdem  wette ich das Blizz dort die eine oder andere interessante Überraschung in der Hinterhand hat)...und vor dem Release von Cataclysm kommt ja die Beta von Cataclysm.
Jetzt gerade ist allerdings wirklich etwas Flaute in WoW weil dailies sowas von ausgelutscht sind und das Kolosseum jetzt auch nicht so wirklich spannend ist(und sie im PvP nach wie vor das Balancing nicht gebacken kriegen).
Du täuscht dich aber wenn du denkst das es ein günstiger Zeitpunkt für Aion ist. Es ist ein günstiger Zeitpunkt um Neukunden zu kriegen...aber bei Blizz haben sie längst herausgefunden das nach 2-3 Monaten die Motivation nachlässt(das war bei WAR so, das war bei AoC so...und auch bei HdRO war es nicht anders).....dann haut man in WoW was raus...und die Leute wechseln wieder von dem anderen Spiel zurück und bleiben dann erstmal wieder ein halbes oder ein Jahr bei WoW. Dazu werden die bei Blizz sicher Statistiken haben....


----------



## Deadwool (14. September 2009)

Das ist richtig. Ein bugfreies Spiel macht noch keinen Erfolgsgaranten. Ich wollte deswegen eigentlich noch einen 4. Punkt anbringen: AION scheint etwas zu haben das WoW Veteranen heute von Blizzard schmerzlich vermissen: Spielerischen Anspruch ! Ein Spiel das fordert. Bereits im Level 10-20 Gebiet tummeln sich erste Elite Gegner. Es gibt Gruppenquests, die auf dem Level wo sie einem was bringen solo nicht zu schaffen sind. Es gibt World Bosse ! Und die meisten Instanzen haben Zugangsquest. Kurzum, AION scheint ein Spiel zu sein für Leute die sich den Loot noch verdienen wollen, die bereit sind Zeit und Ehrgeiz zu investieren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig. Lustigerweise sind da die flame-kids ausgeschlossen, die du bei WoW dann mal schnell wieder in den Topf reinschmeißt. Frei nach Pipi Langstrumpf: Ich mach die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt....;-)



Ist mir beim nochmaligem Durchlesen auch aufgefallen, aber es sollte klar sein das nicht 11 Mio. WoW-Spieler in alle threads wandern und gegen einen möglichen WoW-Killer flamen. Ganz allgemein stammen diese Spieler allerdings aus WoW und so schrieb ich das auch. Den Prozent (oder Promillesatz) mag ich wirklich nicht beziffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinzesschen (14. September 2009)

Das tolle an Aion ist, dass sich dieses spiel im Gegensatz zu dem Aoc/War Hype, rein durch Mundpropaganda verbreitet - und hier schon total erfolgreich ist. Vor 5 Monate kannte es noch fast keiner. Und erst seit der CBT wurde es bekannt. Ganz anders als bei Aoc/War das nur durch das enorm aggresive Marketing bekannt und gehyped wurde obwohl es noch keiner gespielt hatte.

Aion hat das Problem nicht, viele kennen es schon aus Korea/China... und der ganze Hype um Aion ist auch nur sehr kurzfristig (seit 2-3 Monaten). D.h. ich denke Aion wird moderat starten jedoch dann mit den Subscription zahlen ordentlich zulegen (durch Mundpropaganda). Genau umgekehrt wie eben Aoc/War, die mit überzahlen einstiegen und dann absackten weil sie dem Hype nicht gerecht wurden.

Ich bin mir 100% sicher dass Aion auch bei uns noch sehr erfolgreich wird. Nachdem ich das Spiel in Korea 3 Monate gespielt habe muss ich einfach sagen, seit WoW hat es schon lang kein Game mehr gegeben das so polished und soviel Liebe zum Detail hatte (von Anfang bis zum Ende)... ! Wenn NCSoft es nicht irgendwie arg versaut - steht Aion ein Riesenerfolg in EU/US nichts mehr im Wege...


----------



## Phash (14. September 2009)

Mundpropaganda *hust*

auf buffed bzw. pcgames.de fanden schon vor Monaten Vorberichte ein Zuhause. Die PCG hat ein 5 Jahre altes Spiel grafisch mit einem aktuellen verglichen und gestgestellt, dass das aktuelle Spiel bessere Texturen bieten *Fähnchen*

Mir sagt die Aion Grafik nicht zu - zu asiatisch. Ich fand das Spiel vom Witz her auch nicht so gelungen (Vielleicht hab ichs auch einfach nur nicht gefunden)

Wems gefällt... warum nicht? 

Jedes Game hat so seine eigenen kleinen Eigenheiten. Und jedem Spieler gefällt irgendwas anderes gut oder weniger gut. Deswegen gibts verschiedene Spiele. 
Ich denke, Aion wird eine nette Nische neben WoW, AoC und Warhammer belegen, aber kurz- bzw. mittelfristig nicht an die WoW Subscritionzahlen herankommen.


Langfristig kann ich nichts aussagen, weil ich nicht weiss, wie "fesselnd" das Endgame sein wird.




Definition WoW Killer: ist das ein Spiel, das WoW so viele Subs wegnimmt, dass WoW eingestellt wird? Oder ist das ein Spiel, das mehr aktive Subs hat wie WoW? Ich denke beides wird für Aion schwer. Ich freue mich schon auf die Zahlen in einigen Monaten ;D


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Hier kann man auch nur wieder sagen, wer von WoW Killer redet lebt fern jeder realität.

NCSoft hat gesagt ihr Ziel ist Platz 2 hinter WoW !!! Sie haben niemals behauptet den 1. Platz haben zu wollen, zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit. Klar würden sie sich sowas wünschen aber sie bleiben realistisch.

Und trotzdem gibt es Spieler die sagen "Ey WoW Killer". Aber mal drauf geachtet wer sowas behauptet ? Aus der Aion Community kommen die jedenfalls nicht !


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hier kann man auch nur wieder sagen, wer von WoW Killer redet lebt fern jeder realität.
> 
> NCSoft hat gesagt ihr Ziel ist Platz 2 hinter WoW !!! Sie haben niemals behauptet den 1. Platz haben zu wollen, zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit. Klar würden sie sich sowas wünschen aber sie bleiben realistisch.
> 
> Und trotzdem gibt es Spieler die sagen "Ey WoW Killer". Aber mal drauf geachtet wer sowas behauptet ? Aus der Aion Community kommen die jedenfalls nicht !


Ich denke selbst Platz 2 dürfte schwer werden für Aion. Aion hat nichts was es wesentlich besser macht wie die Konkurrenz. Und es ist älter und das sieht man dem Spiel auch an. Die hochgelobte Grafik ist sichtbar alt, wenn auch immernoch nett. Aber AoC hat auch ne nette Grafik, HdRo ebenfalls, EQ2 ebenfalls. Nur WoW und WAR haben ne miese Grafik, aber das ist auch bewusst so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat Aion nochmal das andere Spiele nicht haben? Ach ja, fliegen. Kann man fast nirgends. Im PvP Endgame mag das witzig sein, keine Ahnung. Man kann eh selbst dann nur ne Minute (bissel länger mit Extensions) in der Luft bleiben und muss dann wieder landen. So prickelnd ist das nicht.

Und sonst? PvE ist das gleiche wie überall sonst auch. Die Questtexte sind nicht wert gelesen zu werden. Selbst die Mission ist 08-15 Geblaber über nen Helden der sein Gedächtnis verloren hat. Tonausgabe für die NPCs sucht man vergebens wenn man von ein paar Standardsätzen mal absieht. Das konnte EQ2 schon besser und AoC ebenfalls (zumindest für die Hauptquest). Die Videos sind nett, aber zu kurz und hat FFXI auch schon besser vorgemacht.

Ne, Aion wird kein WoW-Killer, und auch Platz 2 wird schwer werden (resp wie definiert sich Platz 2? Welche Spiele sind in der Liste drin? Woher kommen die Zahlen?). Es wird erfolgreich sein im Sinne dass es die Entwicklungskosten (in diesem Falle Übersetzungskosten) einspielt, aber das ist selbst mit 100'000 Subscriptions eine einfache Sache. Wahrscheinlich reichen dazu schon die 30'000 Vorbestellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betreffs Mundpropagande: Lachhaft.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Aion hat Platz 2 bereits. Aion hat in Asien über 3,5 Mio Kunden und ist damit bereits auf Platz 2, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht

Aber wayne Spielerzahlen. Wenn für einen Spielerzahlen so relevant sind, das davon die Entscheidung abhängt ob man es spielt oder nicht, bei dem läuft eindeutig etwas falsch !

Klar kommen nun wieder so Argumente : Aber dann wirds ja nicht so gut weiter entwickelt.
Da kann ich jedem nur sagen sie sollen sich doch mal die Addons zu Daoc, UO, Lotro usw. anschauen und dann nochmal sagen man braucht massig Spieler für ein gutes Addon.

Es ist einfach Fakt, das man Spielspass und Qualität nicht anhand den Spielerzahlen messen kann. Irgendwann wird das auch der letzte begriffen haben.


----------



## Lexort (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Fakt, das man Spielspass und Qualität nicht anhand den Spielerzahlen messen kann. Irgendwann wird das auch der letzte begriffen haben.



Spielerzahlen...hmm kleiner ist auch oft viel feiner sagt man doch so schön - ich persöhnlich hätte nach WOW nichst anfassen wollen was irgendwie wieder ähnlich ist, ich weiß nicht wies dem Rest der Spieler geht aber ich hab mir explizit was völlig anderes gesucht da dort der Reiz des Neuen weit größer war und es nichtmal nen Ansatz zum vergleichen gibt. Und dazu zum Threadtitel: Mein Tip zum großen WOW Killer - es wird definitiv etwas anderes sein als Orks, Elfen, Zwerge etc. in ner anderen Umgebung...


----------



## Phash (14. September 2009)

zur Grafik:




vergleiche einen Zeichentrickfilm mit einem normalen Film 

welcher hat die bessere Grafik? Sind es nicht 2 verschiedene Styles, die man nicht vergleichen kann? Das ist wie rot und grün vergleichen, welche Farbe besser ist. 

WoW hat bewusst eine Comichafte Darstellung - mir gefiel allerdings die UrGrafik in WoW besser als die heutige - weil die heutige zu weit vom comichaften weggeht.

Es ist nicht so übertrieben comichaft wie TeamFortress 2 (dem das allerdings auch steht, was man anfänglich garnicht meinen würde) aber passt zur Atmosphäre

Die Bilder, die ich über Aion gesehen habe... die Spielerchars sind schön... SCHÖN.. kein Dreck, nur heile Welt... die Typen haben für mich keinerlei Persönlichkeit und sind einfach aalglatte Helden... sorry, aber da gefällt mir schon jeder Gobbo in War deutlich besser - allein wegen den Narben und den abgekauten Ohren!


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aion hat Platz 2 bereits. Aion hat in Asien über 3,5 Mio Kunden und ist damit bereits auf Platz 2, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
> 
> Aber wayne Spielerzahlen. Wenn für einen Spielerzahlen so relevant sind, das davon die Entscheidung abhängt ob man es spielt oder nicht, bei dem läuft eindeutig etwas falsch !
> 
> ...


Ich dachte NCSoft redet vom europäischen Markt wenn sie von Platz 2 reden. NCSoft vertreibt ja Aion meines Wissens nicht in Korea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im asiatischen Raum sind 3,5 Mio auch gar ned soviel. Da war Lineage wahrscheinlich sogar erfolgreicher.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu: Spielspass und Qualität haben nix mit Spielerzahlen zu tun. Aber der Thread hier heisst "Aion WoW Killer" und das kann man nur über Spielerzahlen messen. Qualitativ und Spielspassmässig hat WoW noch nie die Nummer 1 gehabt, und auch Aion wird da nicht obenaus schwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Ob das auf EU bezogen war weiss ich nun nicht aber kann natürlich sein.

WoW Killer wird es aber auf keinen Fall. Gründe dafür schreib ich nun nicht nochmal hier rein !


----------



## Prinzesschen (15. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich dachte NCSoft redet vom europäischen Markt wenn sie von Platz 2 reden. NCSoft vertreibt ja Aion meines Wissens nicht in Korea
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NCsoft heisst die Firma auch in Korea... hier heisst es eigentlich NCSoft West...

so oder so Platz 2 wird Aion zu 99.9% auch hier im westlichen Markt einnehmen - da bin ich mir mal ganz sicher. Denn im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz wie Lotro/War/Aoc, die alle momentan bei ca. 300k und darunter liegen werden Aions zahlen mit der Zeit eher steigen als fallen. Und ich schätze mal sie fangen mit mindestens 500k an... ! Braucht euch ja nur mal die http://www.mmodata.net Daten angucken... ! Aion ist einfach seit langem wieder ein schönes detailgetreues und polished MMO... und genau das macht sich für NCSoft diesmal bezahlt. Wenn die Leute erst mals ihre bedenken wegen NCSoft, Asia Grinder, L2 Bots, Hype fallen lassen, weil sich Aion doch immer weiter herumspricht, dann werden es bestimmt auch noch einige mehr Spieler spielen...

Und auch wenns kein WoW Killer wird, es könnte in einigen Monaten sehr sehr knapp werden - nachdem WoW ja immer mehr Spieler verliert (und ich rede nicht nur von der Masse in China), könnte auch für WoW nun irgendwann mal der Punkt kommen wo sie Platz 1 nicht mehr halten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... aber wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2009)

Tjo, früher oder später wird auch WoW seinen Platz abgeben. Aion wirds noch nicht sein aber selbst der härteste Fanboy muss einsehen, das WoW auch irgendwann mal das Schicksal eines jeden MMORPG ereilt. Klar, wirds WoW vermutlich auch noch in 10 Jahren geben. UO gibts ja z.b. auch noch, viele werden es dann aber nicht mehr spielen.

Ich warte jedenfalls gespannt auf die neuen WoW Spielerzahlen, die btw schon lange überfällig sind.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

klar ... irgendwann hat alles ein Ende, ich persönlich denke allerdings, dass momentan nur ein Anbieter überhaupt die Kraft hat einen Blockbuster zu bauen, der WoW übertrumpft - und das ist Blizzard ... mit dem neuen MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

Na hast du auch die News zu dem neuen MMO gelesen ? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich da etwas skeptisch ob Blizz nicht gewaltig auf die Schnauze fällt.


----------



## Bakual (16. September 2009)

Prinzesschen schrieb:


> so oder so Platz 2 wird Aion zu 99.9% auch hier im westlichen Markt einnehmen - da bin ich mir mal ganz sicher. w.mmoDenn im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz wie Lotro/War/Aoc, die alle momentan bei ca. 300k und darunter liegen werden Aions zahlen mit der Zeit eher steigen als fallen. Und ich schätze mal sie fangen mit mindestens 500k an... ! Braucht euch ja nur mal die http://www.mmodata.net Daten angucken... ! Aion ist einfach seit langem wieder ein schönes detailgetreues und polished MMO... und genau das macht sich für NCSoft diesmal bezahlt. Wenn die Leute erst mals ihre bedenken wegen NCSoft, Asia Grinder, L2 Bots, Hype fallen lassen, weil sich Aion doch immer weiter herumspricht, dann werden es bestimmt auch noch einige mehr Spieler spielen...


Ich nehme an du weisst dass MMOData auch nur die Zahlen kennt, die veröffentlicht wurden und häufig nur schätzt. Die verlässliche Quelle ist das nicht und was SoE Spiele betrifft sind sie sogar bestätigt völlig falsch (gemäss ner Aussage von SoE wonach nedmal die Reihenfolge stimmt).

Wir werden sehen wieviele es wirklich spielen im Westen, und wielange. Dass die Zahlen eher steigen werden als fallen halt ich aber defintiv für Wunschdenken. Dafür bietet es schlicht zuwenig. 500'000 mag sein bei Release. Das reicht aber für Platz 2 noch lange ned. Und viele werden enttäuscht wieder gehen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Grade wegen den Erwartungen welche von Faboys/girls wie dir geschürt werden. Das Spiel sieht nett aus, ist schön animiert, hat aber auch miese Bodentexturen, nur 8 Klassen / 2 Rassen (wobei die fast identisch sind), wenig Quests, und einige andere Kritikpunkte mehr. Soviel zum Herumsprechen gibts da nicht. Nachm ersten Charakter auf Maxlevel kannst du entweder Abysspunkte grinden oder nen zweiten Charakter hochziehen der durch die exakt gleichen Quests durchgeht (sogar egal ob du auf Elyos oder Asmodierseite spielst, Quests sind sehr ähnlich).

Bedenken wegen NCSoft haben die Leute ja gar nicht. GuildWars war doch recht erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

klar hab ich die News gelesen...

allerdings kenn ich auch blizz... und ich weiss, wie sich andere Firmen anstellen mit neuen Titeln. Und deswegen ist das meine Meinung: WoW kann nur von einem neuen Blizzardgame getoppt werden (momentan - ich seh einfach sonst niemand, der das atm hinkriegen würde)

Es gibt noch viele Sachen, die Blizz bringen kann. Sie haben mit ihrem ersten MMO bewiesen, dass sie es können und haben Erfahrung gesammelt. NCSoft hat auch Erfahrung... aber irgendwie.. kA ich kenn schon viel weniger Leute die überhaupt sagen, sie würden sich Aion angucken. Damals vor WoW war da jeder total nass auf Orcs und Co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2009)

Hätte NCSoft vorher eine sehr erfolgreiche RTS Serie gehabt, wäre das nun sicher genauso.

90% der WoW Spieler hatten vorher nichts mit MMORPG am Hut. Sie kamen aus anderen Genres vor allem Diablo 2 (wegen dem ITemsammeln in WoW) oder aus WC3 (wegen der Welt & Story)

Hätte es diese beiden Spiele nicht gegeben wäre WoW niemals derart erfolgreich geworden. Blizz wird es bei dem neuen MMO auch sehr viel schwerer haben eben weil es eine komplett neue Story ist. Warcraft hat sich langsam eine Spielerschaft aufgebaut, genauso wie Diablo. Ich bezweifel, das viele WC3 Spieler auch Warcraft 1 jemals gespielt haben. 
Klar wird es von vielen gespielt werden (das neue MMO) aber der Mensch bevorzugt altbekanntes und genau das kann durchaus zum Problem werden.

Viele sagen ja, das sie neue MMORPG nicht spielen, weil sie eben nichts über die Story wissen und sich in der Spielwelt dann eher fremdartig vorkommen.


----------



## Yaglan (16. September 2009)

Ich inds nur sehr lustig. Für 90 der Spieler ist das Endgame am wichtigsten und bis jetzt scheint das kaum einer Lang genug gespielt zu haben um zu sagen wie das ist.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

wer weiss schon was über die Story von WoW?

90% der Spieler haben keinen Plan - ich gehöre dazu. Interessierte mich in WoW auch nie.

Wer WoW spielt und was anderes anfängt hat meist Probleme, weil alles anders ist

wenn blizz n neues Spiel macht, wird man sich einloggen, finden, dass zwar alles anders aussieht aber irgendwie funktioniert es wie damals... schwupps is der übergang geschafft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (17. September 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich inds nur sehr lustig. Für 90 der Spieler ist das Endgame am wichtigsten und bis jetzt scheint das kaum einer Lang genug gespielt zu haben um zu sagen wie das ist.


Das liegt daran dass das Spiel so ausgelegt ist: Relativ schnelles Leveln mit wenig Gebieten wo man sich aufhalten und verweilen könnte. Die ganzen interessanten Features (freies Fliegen mit taktischen Vorteilen, PvP, usw) kommen erst im Endgame zum Tragen. In Aion kann das Leveln selber spielbedingt schon gar nicht den Hauptteil des Fun ausmachen. Nachdem der erste Char auf Maxlevel ist hast gar keine Abwechslung mehr beim erneuten Hochleveln eines Alts, genau dieselbn Quests und alles. Deshalb hoffen alle dass das Endgame wenigstens was gscheites bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ja ned so wie zB in EQ2 wo du für jeden Levelbereich aus verschiedenen (sehr unterschiedlichen) Zonen auswählen kannst und mit Garantie nicht jede Quest (nichtmal nen Bruchteil davon!) erledigt hast wenn den Levelbereich verlässt. Da kannst du dich auch verweilen wenn du mal nicht unbedingt gleich auf Level 80 sein willst. Aber bei Aion fällt das definitiv schwer.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

und dann?

immer sau spannend tolle neue abenteuer erleben?

also eh... 3 bosse klatschen, ne woche warten, die gleichen klatschen, warten, klatschen, warten, wow spielen?

^^


----------



## Prinzesschen (17. September 2009)

Ich glaube dass Aion immernoch enorm unterschätzt wird, einfach weil es (zum Glück!) nicht den grossen Hype ala Aoc/War ausgeübt hat... und genau das kommt hier zum tragen, ein eigentlich sehr gutes Spiel, das sich aber erst durchsetzen muss, weil eben viele Skepsis gegenüber dem alten NCSoft Austin besteht. Doch im Endeffekt heisst das nur es wird einen einen moderaten bis guten Start geben aber dann stark steigende Userzahlen (wartet nur ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Klar wirds geflame und genügend Leute geben die es wieder lassen werden etc., aber so wie sich NCSoft momentan dahintersetzt können sie es gar nicht mehr falsch machen... Aion wird einschlagen, langsam aber sicher und da bin ich mir mittlerweile schon ganz sicher^^

Welches Spiel kennt ihr das schon von Anfang an mit allen grundlegenden Features (wie man sie heute aus WoW kennt), enormer Detailverliebtheit, hoher Qualität, toller engine und ohne Bugs herausgekommen ist -> dazu jetzt auch noch die Ankündung der neuen Webservices (Charakte/Clansuche  und Charakterdetails, Serverstatistiken etc.)? Wir bekommen hier ein enorm ausgereiftes Produkt geliefert, das hat es seit WoW nicht mehr gegeben - und ich finde sogar es übertrifft die Qualität... (und ja ich habe so ziemlich jedes grössere P2P MMO getestet).

Man sieht eindeutig, dass NCSoft das potential erkannt hat und jetzt drauf und dran das gut über die Bühne zu bringen... - mal sehen ob es ihnen gelingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. @phash: Weiss ja nicht wie du im Bilde bist, aber Aion hat genug endgame content... (mehrere Instanzen, Raidbosse, nen Battleground, Abyss, Castle Sieges...)


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Ich bin über den Endcontent ein wenig informiert ... nicht allzusehr, aber mir kommts halt sehr ähnlich zu WoW vor...

Spiele ohne Bugs gibts nicht. 

(zumindest keine, die über mehr als 100 zeilen code und Multiplayer-Funktionen verfügen)

Die Spiele werden immer komplexer und der Leistungsumfang um das Spiel herum wird immer ausgefeilter und ausgereifter. Immer mehr Features etc. 

Aber was isses im Spiel? genau: spiele solo content, wenn du damit fertig bist, such dir eine gruppe und folge dem Gruppenzwang zu bestimmten Zeiten online sein zu müssen um den aktuellen endcontent zu meistern. Der für einige zu hart, für andere zu leicht sein wird. Und der sich, zwischen 2 Updates / Contenterweiterungen, wiederholen wird, bis man es nicht mehr sehen kann...

Im Endeffekt will ich nur sagen, dass es irgendwo immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip abläuft. Und ich denke auch, dass Aion ne solide Basis haben, aber nichts umstürzen wird.

Und: es wird gehyped ^^ was ich in PC Zeitschriften schon für Artikel gesehen habe, und auf Spieleportalen etc. Wenn das kein Hype ist, was ist dann ein Hype?


----------



## Bakual (17. September 2009)

Prinzesschen schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass Aion immernoch enorm unterschätzt wird, einfach weil es (zum Glück!) nicht den grossen Hype ala Aoc/War ausgeübt hat... und genau das kommt hier zum tragen, ein eigentlich sehr gutes Spiel, das sich aber erst durchsetzen muss, weil eben viele Skepsis gegenüber dem alten NCSoft Austin besteht. Doch im Endeffekt heisst das nur es wird einen einen moderaten bis guten Start geben aber dann stark steigende Userzahlen (wartet nur ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da es kein *neues* Spiel ist, ist das ganze auch ned sonderlich erstaunlich, da *erwarte* ich ein ausgereiftes Produkt. Die Webservices sind ja nunmal nix spezielles. Das bietet Sony schon seit langem für ihre Spiele, für EQ2 auch seit Release. Andere Spiele haben das ebenso in ähnlicher Form. Aion hat diesbezüglich nix herausragendes an sich. Es ist das was man heute erwartet von nem Spiel (das schon 1 Jahr releast ist und lediglich lokalisiert wird). Glorifiziere hier mal lieber ned soviel.
Die Detailverliebtheit ist bei Aion auch ned so grossartig wie du tust, die Charaktere sind schön gemacht, aber schon bei den Bodentexturen hört die Detailliebe abartigst krass auf. Die Questtexte sind auch ned besonders liebevoll geschrieben, eher 08-15 Stuff den man genausogut gar nicht lesen kann. Da hab ich schon besseres gesehn.

Und gegen NCSoft hat wie schonmal gesagt kaum einer Vorurteile. Wenn, dann gegen Asiaspiele im Allgemeinen, wer da nämlich genau Publisher war weiss schon gar keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NCSoft vertritt dabei noch die besten davon.

Aber schön zu sehen dass du vom einschlagenden Starterfolg immerhin schon abgerückt bist und nun von nem mässigen Start ausgehst der sich dann steigert. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung dass du die Realität doch noch erkennen wirst (mässiger bis guter Start und dann nachm ersten Gratismonat erstmal sinkende Zahlen). 

Übrigens: Potential hatte Vanguard auch...


----------



## Bakual (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> und dann?
> 
> immer sau spannend tolle neue abenteuer erleben?
> 
> ...


Man kann den Endgame auch so gestalten dass du x-Instanzen hast die unterschiedlich schwer sind, ,ehrere Raids für 2 Gruppen und solche für 4 Gruppen, jeweils auch verschieden schwere Sachen. Der schwerste so designt dass auch lange nach Erscheinen er erst von einer Gilde geschafft wurde. Ne gscheite Progression halt. Dazu Quests mit super Rewards die auch etwas Aufwand beinhalten. Immer dieselben Mobs hauen und keine Herausforderung vor der Nase ist natürlich arg langweilig, da geb ich dir Recht.

Ich mein ich spiel EQ2 seit Release und das jeweils ca 2-3 Abende pro Woche. Und ich hab glaub mit meinem Mainchar (80/80/200) noch nedmal alle Gruppeninstanzen gesehen, geschweige denn Raidinstanzen. Ich hab noch (Gruppen-)Quests die ich für mein Level machen könnte und nen Zweitchar hätt ich auch noch der noch pratisch nix davon gesehen hat. Ich finde Endgame hats in EQ2 zur Zeit genug, und das für eigentlich alle Spielweisen.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Vanguard. HAHA

das hab ich auch im Schrank... HAHAHAHA

omg... sorry, aber Vanguard war n totaler Fehlkauf... das spielte sich soooo scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahaha *lacht immernoch über seine 45 euro *heul**

tjaja ... gab immer einzelne sternchen am MMO Himmel... manche leuchten nur so stark, weil Mist gut brennt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






is aber komplett offtopic... nur was sag ich noch zu aion... hmmhmm.. abwarten, derweil baller ich mit meiner neuen Rimfire rum, 64 Schuss hab ich noch!


----------



## Prinzesschen (17. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Da es kein *neues* Spiel ist, ist das ganze auch ned sonderlich erstaunlich, da *erwarte* ich ein ausgereiftes Produkt. Die Webservices sind ja nunmal nix spezielles. Das bietet Sony schon seit langem für ihre Spiele, für EQ2 auch seit Release. Andere Spiele haben das ebenso in ähnlicher Form. Aion hat diesbezüglich nix herausragendes an sich. Es ist das was man heute erwartet von nem Spiel (das schon 1 Jahr releast ist und lediglich lokalisiert wird). Glorifiziere hier mal lieber ned soviel.
> Die Detailverliebtheit ist bei Aion auch ned so grossartig wie du tust, die Charaktere sind schön gemacht, aber schon bei den Bodentexturen hört die Detailliebe abartigst krass auf. Die Questtexte sind auch ned besonders liebevoll geschrieben, eher 08-15 Stuff den man genausogut gar nicht lesen kann. Da hab ich schon besseres gesehn.
> 
> Und gegen NCSoft hat wie schonmal gesagt kaum einer Vorurteile. Wenn, dann gegen Asiaspiele im Allgemeinen, wer da nämlich genau Publisher war weiss schon gar keiner
> ...



Find ich nett wie die Leute gleich wieder nur das Negative sehen möchten...! Und nein es ist nicht normal, ich habe AION in der Open Beta und im Release in Korea gespielt und dort war es schon ganz gleich, es wäre uns nichts Bugmässiges aufgefallen (klar wirds immer den ein oder anderen Bug geben - aber die Koreaner haben hier ne extrem solide Basis geschaffen) - zeig mir mal eins unserer MMOs, dass das beim Start schon zusammegebracht hatte? Ich möchte hier aber auch gar nicht mehr viel dazu sagen, denn in 2-3 Monaten werden wir es ja eh sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine Prognose lautet sehr guter bis sehr guter Start (sagen wir mal 500k+ - das ist eh schon in etwa bekannt bei 300k+ Preordern) und dann steigende Userzahlen - mal sehen wer Recht behält, wie gesagt hier wird etwas gewaltig unterschätzt, aber auch zu verstehen nach den ganzen AoC/Lotro/Warhammer Reinfällen (wobei das keine Reinfälle waren, aber in Bezug auf Startsubscription/Endsubscriptions schon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Und ja hehe wenn man es mit Vanguar vergleichen möchte gut, dann hat Aion sogar Chancen Wow zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Vanguard. HAHA
> 
> das hab ich auch im Schrank... HAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Genau das meint doch der Satz: Spiel XY hat Potential. Ich mein Vanguard *hätte* gut sein können. Es hätte das Zeug dazu gehabt. Aber jemand hats total beschissen programmiert. Selbst 2 Jahre (oder wieviel sinds nun) rumdoktorn hat das Potential ned ausschöpfen können. Oder so.

Ich geb dir übrigens vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (17. September 2009)

Prinzesschen schrieb:


> Find ich nett wie die Leute gleich wieder nur das Negative sehen möchten...! Und nein es ist nicht normal, ich habe AION in der Open Beta und im Release in Korea gespielt und dort war es schon ganz gleich, es wäre uns nichts Bugmässiges aufgefallen (klar wirds immer den ein oder anderen Bug geben - aber die Koreaner haben hier ne extrem solide Basis geschaffen) - zeig mir mal eins unserer MMOs, dass das beim Start schon zusammegebracht hatte? Ich möchte hier aber auch gar nicht mehr viel dazu sagen, denn in 2-3 Monaten werden wir es ja eh sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich seh nicht nur das Negative. Aber da du ja nur das Positive siehst muss ja jemand das andere auch schreiben damit kein falcher Eindruck entsteht :-p
Ob Aion in Korea gut releast hat weiss ich nicht. Da war ich nicht dabei. Mag sein dass es gut gestartet hat mit wenigen Bugs (haben andere auch, wenn auch nicht AoC, Lotro hingegen hab ich recht bugfrei in Erinnerung) aber darum gehts hier ja nicht. Das liegt bald nen Jahr zurück und hier reden wir von ner Lokalisierung die releast wird, und da stell ich andere Ansprüche. Ich mein HOFFENTLICH gibts da keine grundlegenden Bugs mehr. Wär ja nen Armutszeugnis sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, mal sehen ob hier von jemandem gewaltig überschätzt oder unterschätzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei dieses Phänomen nicht erst seit AoC/WAR besteht sondern schon viel früher bestand. Die beiden sind einfach die krassesten. Lotro btw hat ne ganz andere Entwicklung und ist damit ein schlecht gewähltes Beispiel.

Aber stimmt, wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (17. September 2009)

Jeder der bei den MMORPGS mit WOW angefangen hat kennt ja nichts anderes ist nach ner zeit an ein Bug freies spiel gewöhnt und will auch nichts anderes.
Der zweite punkt sind die freunde die  weiter spielen werden mir persöhnlich ist das schweiß egal ich spiele kein spiel das für mich scheiße ist nur weil es meine freunde spielen da würde ich mich ja selbst 
verarschen.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion is mir zu hart... da wird die Palme gewedelt wie verrückt...

*wattebausch werf*


----------



## Lexort (17. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Jeder der bei den MMORPGS mit WOW angefangen hat kennt ja nichts anderes ist nach ner zeit an ein Bug freies spiel gewöhnt und will auch nichts anderes.



Öhmm... ich erinnere mich an unspielbare Server, haufenweise Wände durch die man per fear durchgelaufen ist um im Nirvana zu landen, nen Loch vom Eingang nach ...ähmmm... vergessen jedenfalls die Burg da in den HDZ, Ewigkeiten verbugtes Schlüsselquest in LBRS ... etc.


----------



## Ssu (17. September 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Jeder der bei den MMORPGS mit WOW angefangen hat kennt ja nichts anderes ist nach ner zeit an ein Bug freies spiel gewöhnt und will auch nichts anderes.
> Der zweite punkt sind die freunde die  weiter spielen werden mir persöhnlich ist das schweiß egal ich spiele kein spiel das für mich scheiße ist nur weil es meine freunde spielen da würde ich mich ja selbst
> verarschen.



Ich bin auf ziemlich viele bugs in meiner WoW Zeit gestossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei... schon seit FFXI sagen die Leute mir nach ich wuerde bugs magisch anziehen.. /sigh.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

WoW war zum Release vergleichsweise spielbar.

Im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs natürlich.

Bugs gibts und gabs. Gibts überall. Es war unglaublich überlaufen am Anfang und die Server haben sich schwer getan. Das tun sie heute noch zu mancher Zeit.


----------



## Lexort (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Es war unglaublich überlaufen am Anfang und die Server haben sich schwer getan.



War glaube Anfang bis Mitte 2006 als fast alle alten Server absolut unspielbar waren, Warteschlangen sonst wie lang und so weiter.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

uh ja... sonntags 2h+

war echt lästig... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja nu vorbei *g*


----------



## Lexort (17. September 2009)

Ach waren das zeiten...Level 1 Horden, die die Startgebiete der neueren Server überrollt haben... rießen "Mein Server ist down Gilden" *g*


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

haha




ja... haha der typische WoW Spieler loggt nachm Patchen ein, sieht, dass sein Server down ist, geht auf nen anderen Server, erstellt einen lvl 1 Gnom und fragt im /1 "weiss einer, wann Server XY wieder on kommt"

*tränen ausn Augen wisch*


----------



## Gromthar (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur um danach festzustellen das die Hälfte aller Addons nicht mehr funktionieren und daraufhin stundenlang zu warten bis Updates für diese herauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

das Problem hatte ich schon lang nich mehr... und ich habe VIELE addons...


----------



## Gromthar (17. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> das Problem hatte ich schon lang nich mehr... und ich habe VIELE addons...


Reine Spekulation. Spiele es seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

ahso

naja ich mach immer mal wieder ne Pause und guck mir was neues an oder spiel einfach mal nichts oder n anderes Genre für ne Weile

wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (17. September 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nur um danach festzustellen das die Hälfte aller Addons nicht mehr funktionieren und daraufhin stundenlang zu warten bis Updates für diese herauskommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stunden? Ähmm ich kann mich da an etliche Tage erinnern - Decursiveänderung war da glaube ein sehr tiefer Eingriff nachdem eigentlich fast nichtsmehr lief und das für Tage.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

ach decursive... das waren zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war aber auch irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Bakual (18. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> WoW war zum Release vergleichsweise spielbar.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs natürlich.
> 
> Bugs gibts und gabs. Gibts überall. Es war unglaublich überlaufen am Anfang und die Server haben sich schwer getan. Das tun sie heute noch zu mancher Zeit.


WoW war das erste vernünftige MMORPG das zu Release NICHT spielbar war weil die Server schlicht zu überlastet waren. Das war die reinste Katastrophe. Auch da hat WoW einen neuen Standard gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letzte mal als ich WoW getestet hatte, hab ich auch noch Bugs gesehen. So bugfrei kanns also nicht sein wenn man selbst in der Trial welche entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (18. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ach decursive... das waren zeiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Mit Addons die einem das "spielen" abgenommen habe bzw. für extreme Erleichterungen gesorgt haben hat WOW evt auch Maßstäbe gesetzt - Solarianalarm fällt mir da spontan noch ein...


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Spielbar heisst: es geht, sobald die Server das aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry - welches MMO verträgt schon soviel Ansturm am ersten Abend? Ich denke, Blizz und die Konkurrenz hat daraus gelernt: Aion bietet ja vorher schon Charerstellung an, nimmt also erstmal Last weg (da die DB weniger schreibend belastet werden muss zu Beginn)

Von den Bugs her... hast du mal n anderes MMO vor WoW gespielt?

und da das erste Jahr mitgemacht? Im Vergleich dazu war WoW bugfrei


----------



## Bakual (18. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Spielbar heisst: es geht, sobald die Server das aushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spielbar heisst es ist spielbar. Wenn ich ned einloggen kann, wenn ich nicht looten kann, wenn Bugs Quests verunmöglichen, wenn Lag grausam ist, usw, dann ist ein Spiel nicht spielbar. Ich bleib dabei, WoW hatte nen schlechten Start (vom Erfolg überrannt und einige Bugs). Das soll nedmal gross ein Vorwurf sein, es ist bloss die Antwort darauf dass WoW angeblich bugfrei und spielbar war wie kein anderes Spiel vor und nach ihm. Das ist schlicht falsch.

Es gab andere MMOs die das sehr gut konnten, sogar MMORPGs haben das hingekriegt. Und die Charerstellung von Aion ist witzlos diesbezüglich, mit der Last hat das nix zu tun. Der grosse Datenverkehrt entsteht wenn sich alle im selben Startgebiet tummeln werden, nicht wenn die Leute nen Char erstellen (das sind minimale Daten im Vergleich zum richtigen Spiel). Aion (und viele andere) macht übrigens aus diesem Grund die Headstarts für Vorbesteller umd die Startlast zu verteilen, denn DAS macht Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betreffs Bugs: Ja, ich spiel MMORPGs lange vor WoW. Seit dem Jahr 2000 so ca. Ob die bugfreier waren wie WoW im ersten Jahr kann ich aber ned beurteilen. Mir gings hier nur um das absolute Statement "WoW war seit Release bugfrei" was so einfach nicht stimmt. Es war definitiv bugfreier als Vanguard und AO zu Release, aber bugfrei wars nicht (und wirds nie sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es auch MMORPGs gab die durchaus ab Release problemlos spielbar waren (schonmal besser als WoW) und auch praktisch ohne nennenswerte Bugs auskamen. Lotro als Beispiel hatte nen qualitativ sauberen Start hingelegt.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

bugfrei stimmt...




bugfreier eher, ok ^^

Ich hab NeoCron gespielt ... danach ist einfach alles bugfrei, was 3 Tage am Stück funktioniert..

LotRo hab ich nur später mal gespielt... kann zum Start nix sagen. 

Am Releasetag war ich bei AoC dabei... da ging irgendwie auch nich wirklich was... 

FallenEarth is toll gestartet- 3 nach 8 waren die Server online, und die Last, die die Charerstellung nicht erzeugt, hat den Server in die Knie gezwungen. 20 nach 8 konnte man aber einloggen und alles hat funktioniert... (ausser, dass man nichts machen konnte, weil alle wie doof auf die Mobs und Farmspots losgestürmt sind und man nix abbekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Atlantus (19. September 2009)

Ich versteh manche von euch überhaupt nicht .... die meisten meckern das WoW schei*** ist (bzw. geworden ist) wolln aber nicht wächseln und zocken weiterhin WoW (hi, ironie ?), wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt zock ich es nicht oder warte (suche) auf ein neues das meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Dann noch zu den leuten die denken das sie alles nachbrabbeln müssen was jemand anders mal gesagt hat, wem jemanden Aion besser gefällt gut dann ist es so aber gleich wieder son Thread aufzumachen von wegen "WOOOHOOO endlich verschwindet WoW" mal erlich wie alt seit ihr ?ô_Ô

(Wie viele angebliche "WoW Killer" gab es schon ? WarHammer Online und HdRO sollten ja auch solche sein wenn es stimmt was ich gehört hab damals und was is draus geworden ?^^) 

Natürlich hat jeder seine eig. vorlieben und deswegen wird es welche geben die nur für die Abwächslung mal kurzzeitig wächseln und es wird die geben denen Aion besser gefällt weils vllt. ne hübschere Grafik hat oder soetwas in der art, deswegen kann man 1. die frage nicht beatworten ob Aion ein "WoW Killer" wird und 2. es keinem das recht gibt so etwas zu behaupten (meiner meinung nach), da daraus wieder nur Streit entsted.

PS: Auserdem ist es traurig das sich leute (jaah auch viele von euch) wegen so etwas manchmal sogar dumm anmachen bzw. streiten.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

hier streitet doch keiner... wir lästern nur über aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (20. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Wie viele angebliche "WoW Killer" gab es schon ? WarHammer Online und HdRO sollten ja auch solche sein wenn es stimmt was ich gehört hab damals und was is draus geworden ?^^



Bisher hatte jedes MMO, das WoW den Garaus machen wollte, etwas nicht, was WoW dann doch hatte.

Dürfte bei Aion mal anders sein.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Bisher hatte jedes MMO, das WoW den Garaus machen wollte, etwas nicht, was WoW dann doch hatte.
> 
> Dürfte bei Aion mal anders sein.






schwule Charaktere? Hat WoW auch, seit BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Emo Chars, und mit der Palme wedeln, ok, das hat WoW nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  




ne, mal im Ernst, was hat Aion, was WoW nicht hat? Mal 1-3 Features aufgezählt für unwissende.




Ich bin kein WoW fanboi, und ich spiels auch nich mehr (momentan), aber ich find Aion ist einfach nen weiterer Clone


----------



## Atlantus (20. September 2009)

Also hat Blizzard MMO´s erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich werde dir mal ein paar sachen aufzähln die ich zumindest atm weiß:

1. Combo System (erweiterte Attacken)
2. Viel Detaillierte Charakter Erstellung
3. Eine 3te Fraktion die sich im PvP den Unterlegenen anschliest
4. Man kann seine Seele an son Stein binden und man wird genau an dem Ort wiederbelebt wenn man Stirbt (gibts auch zum mitnehmen und iwo aufstelln)
5. Die Titel in Aion geben dir nicht nur den Titel sondern auch je nach Titel bestimmte vorteile z.B. Stats (Beispiel: Banditen Held
Sie erhöhten das Ansehen der "Ulgorn" Banditen.
Max HP +20 / Physikalische Verteidigung +2)
6. Wenn deine Gilde in Aion Lvl. 3 ist kann man sich ein selbst gemacht bild als Logo nehmen (Legion Lvl: 3, Bietet: Max. 90 Mitglieder, Einfügen eines eigenen, entworfenen Legions Wappen(Format: 256x256,
Name der Datei: emblem.tga(32Bit) oder emblem.bmp(24Bit) im Aion Ordner) ist bei dem “Legion Emblem Officer” einzustellen)
7. Es gibt Warps die so genannten "Rifts" die sich zufällig öffnen und in das Feindliche Gebiet füren dort kann man sich dann mit der Gegnerischen Fraktion einen Kampf liefern 

Du wolltest ein paar Features wissen, ich hab dir die gegeben die ich kenne die WoW nicht hat oder z.B. 2. in sehr low ausführung.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Also hat Blizzard MMO´s erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö, nur die practice of the best picks optimiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich werde dir mal ein paar sachen aufzähln die ich zumindest atm weiß:



die meisten davon sind ja auch nur geklaut...


1. Combo System (erweiterte Attacken) * - AoC*
2. Viel Detaillierte Charakter Erstellung - *HdRO, SWG, NeoCron, sogar EvE... *
3. Eine 3te Fraktion die sich im PvP den Unterlegenen anschliest *- eine PvE Fraktion im PvP, ok, kenn ich nun noch nicht, kannte nur 3 rvrvr systeme. Oder generelle Gegnerfraktionen (conflux in JG)*
4. Man kann seine Seele an son Stein binden und man wird genau an dem Ort wiederbelebt wenn man Stirbt (gibts auch zum mitnehmen und iwo aufstelln) *- Planetside, da gabs Wiederbelebungsfahrzeuge, die allerdings auch mal kaputt gehen konnten. Man konnte sich an einen binden oder auf den nähsten Spot zurückgreifen*
5. Die Titel in Aion geben dir nicht nur den Titel sondern auch je nach Titel bestimmte vorteile z.B. Stats (Beispiel: Banditen Held 
Sie erhöhten das Ansehen der "Ulgorn" Banditen.
Max HP +20 / Physikalische Verteidigung +2) - Titelsysteme bzw. Buffsysteme sind in jedem Spiel bissl anders. *Ob ich jetzt nen Segen/Aura der Sonstwas hab oder mich Held von Asgard nenne... die Mechanik is die gleiche *
6. Wenn deine Gilde in Aion Lvl. 3 ist kann man sich ein selbst gemacht bild als Logo nehmen (Legion Lvl: 3, Bietet: Max. 90 Mitglieder, Einfügen eines eigenen, entworfenen Legions Wappen(Format: 256x256,
Name der Datei: emblem.tga(32Bit) oder emblem.bmp(24Bit) im Aion Ordner) ist bei dem "Legion Emblem Officer" einzustellen) - eigene Bilder implementieren... *ich überlege gerade, ob das in Eve geht... ich erinnere mich aber, dass das in irgend nem anderen MMO mit Icons schon ging...*
7. Es gibt Warps die so genannten "Rifts" die sich zufällig öffnen und in das Feindliche Gebiet füren dort kann man sich dann mit der Gegnerischen Fraktion einen Kampf liefern *- hinreiten, hinfliegen, hinporten... ^^ Jedes Spiel bietet seine eigenen Mechaniken um zum Kampf zu kommen. In PS konnte man sich immer zum besten kampf porten, oder mit ner Galaxy hinfliegen und abspringen *


> Du wolltest ein paar Features wissen, ich hab dir die gegeben die ich kenne die WoW nicht hat oder z.B. 2. in sehr low ausführung.



Die Sachen gabs alle schon in anderen Spielen. Schlussfolgerung: keines der Spiele hat auch nur annähernd soviel Erfolg wie WoW, die Features sind deswegen nett, aber nicht entscheidend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jedes Spiel hat seine eigenen Features. Ob diese gut, schlecht, sinnvoll oder sinnlos sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 




hat Aion eigentlich ne Scripting Engine? Also für Addons?


----------



## Atlantus (20. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ne, mal im Ernst, was hat Aion, was WoW nicht hat? Mal 1-3 Features aufgezählt für unwissende.



nc ... ^^

Du sagtest selbst "etwas das WoW nicht hat" und nicht "das TOTAL NEU ist"

auserdem bei so vielen MMO´s die es atm gibt kann man kaum etwas neuen erfinden das sinn macht, man kann aber die sachen besser machen bei dennen die anderen versagt haben

Nein so weit ich weiß hat Aion (noch) keine Addons (zumindest sind mir keine bekannt)


----------



## evalux (20. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> die meisten davon sind ja auch nur geklaut...



Die Frage war nicht, ob die Features geklaut sind, sondern ob WoW sie hat.

Im übrigen gefällt mir das Handelssystem besser als das von WoW. 

Auch die Erklärungen mit den Videosequenzen sind stimmungsvoller gehalten.

Sollte Aion eine reine PVP-Ausrichtung wie WAR haben, siehts sicher nicht so gut aus, aber danach siehts nicht aus.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

ajo, die frage war doof gestellt, geb ich zu




Nur ihr überseht halt was... warum ist denn WoW so erfolgreich? Weil es immens viel bietet? weil es so ne geile Grafik hat? 

Ne... gibt nen Grund: Popcorn

Einschalten, ohne sich groß anstrengen ein "Abenteuer" erleben und einfach etwas zocken. Die meisten anderen Spiele sind einfach zu anspruchsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (20. September 2009)

Das sagst du, jeder sieht das anders.

Ich versuch es neutral zu sehn aber Aion hat das Portential an WoW herran zu kommen oder es sogar zu übertrumpfen ich denke WoW wird lange weiter Leben ohne zweifel aber wenn es so weiter geht eher nicht, wenn es stimmt was ich höre soll es mit der nächsten Erweiterung Pala-Trauren oder Nightelf-Mage geben .... o_Ô  und wer sich nur ein bisschen mit der gesichte von Warcraft auskennt weiß das Nightelfs keine Mage´s werden.

Wenn ein Spiel mit Updates anfängt die es nur schlechter machen gehts rapide Berg ab, ich weiß nicht ob jemand von euch Ragnarok Online kennt aber das spiel war früher Top doch leider kommen nur noch schlechte Updates also ist es jetzt ein Flop und wenns bei WoW jetzt auch schon anfängt das ist das Ende nahe.

PS: Leider lässt sich Blizzard zu sehr von den (ich sags jetzt einfach mal) noob Spieler beeinflussen z.B. Ulduar war zum Start nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer dann ein paar "mimimi" threads später kam ein Patch, Folge -> Ulduar für jeden low bob easy machtbarr.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

In WoW wurde JEDE Instanz nach einigen Wochen leichter gepatched. Das ist kein neues Phänomen, das jetzt erst aufgetaucht ist...

jedes Update wurde von Voraussagen wie "Flop" oder "das wird wow in den Abgrund reißen" begleitet...

passiert ist es nicht. Und mal im Ernst... wieviele Leute kennen oder interessieren sich schon für Hintergrundgeschichten? Grad in WoW? Mir is die auch ziemlich Wumpe. ich spiels, wenn ichs spiel, um Spaß zu haben, nicht wegen der tollen Story ^^ die klick ich in den meisten Games weg. Passive Erzählungen gefallen mir nicht




die "noob" Spieler bringen das Geld. Ich hab auch nicht mehr die Zeit öfters als 2 mal die Woche 4h zu raiden. Das hat früher nicht gereicht. Klar. Heute reichts um gut dabei zu sein. Momentan kann ich aber nichts weiter dazu sagen, weil inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was neues testen in meiner kurzen Onlinezeit..


----------



## Atlantus (20. September 2009)

Und genau das ist es was WoW so dumm macht, kaum einer kümmert sich um die Story weist ja net mal für ein Ziel deine Fraktion hat ....
das sind die Leute die, die Spiele immer kaputt machen WoW erzählt eine Geschichte und die sollte man wenigstens kennen wenn man schon Spielt, denkt warum ich bei Aion ein Asmodier werde obwohl jeder sagt das da die "kiddys" sind !? Weil ich dem zustimme was sie machen und damals gemacht haben leider weist du jetzt nicht wovon ich rede aber Leute die, die Geschichte von Aion kennen wissen was ich meine.

Mein schlusswort: Die Frage ob Aion ein WoW Killer wird kann niemand beantowrten und das zu behaupten sollte auch niemand da man es nie 100% weiß was passieren wird, Aion hat seine vor aber sicherlich auch seine nachtteile genauso wie WoW und da mich Aion atm etwas mehr in seinen bann gezogen hat werde ich Aion wohl auch erstmal Spieln und falls es mir dann doch nicht zusagt werde ich wohl weiterhin WoW Spielen oder eben Aion ....  

Man sieht sich in den weiten des Internets immer 2mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bzw. bis später XD)


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






es geht ja nicht um persönliche Präferenzen, sondern um die Frage, ob Aion WoW "killen" kann - Popcornkino ist immer erfolgreicher als Spartenkino... 

B-Movies oder Underdog Productions sind oft von der Story, der Kamera oder vom künstlerischen Aspekt her besser - aber es merkt kaum wer, weil der normale Kinobesucher halt in Hochglanz Hollywood Produktionen geht... so isses auch beim Spielen


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2009)

Man muss wohl aber sagen, das Aion gestern den saubersten Start hingelegt hat, den ich bisher erlebt hab. Server gingen pünktlich um 21:01 up und hielten dem Ansturm stand. Keine Lags, keine Downtimes alles perfekt.

Wenn sie das nun auch am 25. nochmal schaffen ist es das erste MMORPG, welches einen Start ohne Probleme hingelegt hat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

war gestern EA Start?


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2009)

Jup, war es und am Donnerstag ist dann richtiger Release !


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es was WoW so dumm macht, kaum einer kümmert sich um die Story weist ja net mal für ein Ziel deine Fraktion hat ....



Und die die sich drumm gekümmert haben bzw. Interesse daran hat Bliz verjagt, ich hab glaube alle Bücher gelesen die in Ironforge in der Biblo lagen oder im roten Kloster - in BC gabs schon kein einziges lesbares Buch mehr irgendwo. Hätte WOW mir mit BC nicht die Herausforderung gestellt mich endlich mit meinem Pala als Raidtank bzw anfangs als Tank für Randomgruppen durchzusetzen hätte ich schon weit früher WOW gewürfelt, das schöne Spaß PVP in den BGs haben sie auch kaputt bekommen und mit Arenamüll ersetzt.

Ergo solange man nur diesen Fastfood WOW Müll klont wird man nie auf die Beine kommen, denn der einzige Wahlgrund heißt nunmal: Bääähh...wie neu Leveln? Nee keinen Bock!


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






da hat mir Planetside so gefallen. Man konnte von Anfang an mitmachen, die lvl gaben nur CERT Punkte, von denen man mehr Ausrüstung kaufen konnte.

Aber da man nachm Tutorial und ner Stunde zocken schon lvl 6 - 8 war, war das egal. Gab nur 20 lvl, und alles über lvl 15 war nur Kür, um mehr Kram mitschleppen zu können, den man meistens nicht brauchte *g*


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

Das ist denke ich der grundlegende Schwachpunkt von WOW und allem was ähnlich ist, es dreht sich irgendwie nur im "Endcontent" und alles hetzt durchs Spiel um möglichst schnell dahin zu kommen und dann ist der irgendwie auch nur Grind.

EVE schauts so aus das man eigentlich von Start weg überall mitmachen kann, seis im PVP mit ner Tacklefrig oder halt seine kleinen Missionen hat oder halt mit nem kleinen Schiff anfängt zu minern, kleines Sachen zu produzieren oder kleine Sachen zu handeln. Und das ganze Skillsystem entwickelt sich ab nem bestimmten Punkt nichtmehr hin zu "besser" sondern einfach zu mehr breite - ergo man kann mehr verschiedene Sachen, aber halt nicht gleichzeitig was dazu führt das Spieler automatisch "gleichwertig" werden bei Aufgabe XY bzw. itss auch gut abgestimmt das bei einem 1vs1 auch kleiner Schiffe und ein spiler der erst kurz spielt eine Chance hat gegen wen der schon Jahre spielt.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

jo, diese Spiele haben halt nen Vorteil gegenüber den Endcontentbasierten Spielen.

Der Vorteil scheint aber nicht angenommen zu werden - von der breiten Masse 




ich würd mir ja mal sowas wie Eve vorstellen (Sandbox) aber wo man in der Steinzeit anfängt, und die Charaktere ALLES erfinden müssten.

Also Schemata von kleinen Werkzeugen selber konstruieren, und ein Checksystem prüft, ob das Gerät taugt, und legt dann die Werte fest.


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> jo, diese Spiele haben halt nen Vorteil gegenüber den Endcontentbasierten Spielen.
> 
> Der Vorteil scheint aber nicht angenommen zu werden - von der breiten Masse



EVE ist alles andere als perfekt aber für mich zur Zeit schon nen Traumspiel, gerade die ganzen negativen Erfahrungen aus WOW halt Endgame Fokus und keinerlei Einfluß auf Story oder Umgebung hat das Bedürfnis danach noch verstärkt. Warum die Masse scheinbar nur nach nem WOW 2.0 sucht verstehe ich da absolut nicht.  



Phash schrieb:


> ich würd mir ja mal sowas wie Eve vorstellen (Sandbox) aber wo man in der Steinzeit anfängt, und die Charaktere ALLES erfinden müssten.
> 
> Also Schemata von kleinen Werkzeugen selber konstruieren, und ein Checksystem prüft, ob das Gerät taugt, und legt dann die Werte fest.



Ich denke ist schwer bis unmöglich das so umzusetzen, EVE ist da denke ich auch schon an nem Punkt den man nurnoch schwer überschreiten kann (also kaufbare Baupläne von Tech 1, Erforschbarkeit zu Tech 2 Kopien und Erforschbarkeit von Tech 3 Kopien auf Grundlage von Sleeperwracks und Modulresten ausm Wormholespace [Tech 3 Cruiser sind im Gegensatz zu T1 und T2 Schiffe auch sehr frei konfigurierbar aus Hülle und ner Anzahl Grundmodule]). Wie man das noch weiter ausbauen kann und freier machen kann wüßte ich jetzt ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht ohne das man Minimum ein "später einsteigen" fast unmöglich macht.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

na, du könntest es ja so machen, dass es verschiedene Rohstoffe gibt. Jeder Rohstoff hat Eigenschaften (Flexibilität, Verhalten bei Temperaturänderung, Brennbarkeit, Zugkraft, etc.)

Man kann am Anfang Holz und Steine sammeln. Und dann Steine bearbeiten. Mit den bearbeiteten Steinen (Schneiden) kann das Holz weiter bearbeiten und mit neuen Werkzeugen neue Werkzeuge herstellen.

Dabei kann man die Sachen entweder selbst herstellen, oder die Sachen kaufen und sich auf reinen Handel verlassen. 

Das einzige Problem ist eben die Plausibilitätsüberprüfung. Das heißt, wenn ich ein Stück Stein mit einem Stück Holz unter Zuhilfenahme von Harz verbinde, dem ganzen den Namen "Steinaxt" gebe, wie kann man feststellen, ob das wirklich funktioniert...




Ich stell mir das so vor wie TIM - Blaupausen zeichnen und testen. Den Leuten beibringen, wie sie es benutzen sollen, und das wird dann gespeichert, und man kann die Idee verkaufen.




Das ganze sollte dann soweit gehen, dass eben irgendwelche Sachen erfunden werden, die es noch nicht gibt, und die vielleicht in unserer Realität nicht wirklich funktionieren würden. (Evtl gibts dann irgendwann neue Rohstoffe, die mehr ermöglichen, etc)


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem ist eben die Plausibilitätsüberprüfung. Das heißt, wenn ich ein Stück Stein mit einem Stück Holz unter Zuhilfenahme von Harz verbinde, dem ganzen den Namen "Steinaxt" gebe, wie kann man feststellen, ob das wirklich funktioniert...



Meiner Meinung nach würdest hier schon bei der Umsetzung von nem Offline und Singelplayergame scheitern, oder du werteste alle Möglichkeiten vorher schon aus was am Ende heißt eigentlich hat der Entwickler das schon eingefügt bevor du es "erfunden" hast.

Bei einem MMO denke ich müßtest du noch weit weit mehr berücksichtigen, den in der Theorie könnte eine Erfindung dann son ganezn Spiel völlig umkippen je nachdem wie es halt ausgelegt ist. Ergo wäre auch hier entweder nur etwas erfindbar was es in der Programmierung schon gibt, oder Du müßtest deine Erfindung dann sozusagen an echte Mitarbeiter einreichen, die das Ding prüfen und dann freigeben oder halt verbieten.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

nein, du kannst ja nur auf Basis dessen entwickeln, was schon erfunden worden ist.

heisst: du kannst quasi immer nur einen Schritt weiterentwickeln.

Ob dann eine "Maschine" funktioniert, wird mit einer Physiksimulation berechnet.




Quasi halt echt TIM nur... größer


Beispiel Axt.
Du nimmst ein paar Werkstoffe - also Holzgriff, Harz und Steinkeil
verbindest es in deinem Kreativbasteltool, und beschreibst die Funktion. Also, wo Kräfte auftreten, und führst quasi ein paar Bewegungen damit aus. (z.b. Ausholen und Holz spalten)
das Tool berechnet dann auftretende Kräfte - und sagt: "funktioniert, Haltbarkeit der Einzekomponenten, Haltbarkeit der Verbindungen) etc.


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Beispiel Axt.
> Du nimmst ein paar Werkstoffe - also Holzgriff, Harz und Steinkeil
> verbindest es in deinem Kreativbasteltool, und beschreibst die Funktion. Also, wo Kräfte auftreten, und führst quasi ein paar Bewegungen damit aus. (z.b. Ausholen und Holz spalten)
> das Tool berechnet dann auftretende Kräfte - und sagt: "funktioniert, Haltbarkeit der Einzekomponenten, Haltbarkeit der Verbindungen) etc.



Du müßtest einer Software jede Bewegung beschreiben vorher, also mit kleb Steinkeil an Holzgriff ist gereda mal die Hälfte getan.
Die Bewegung "spalte Holzklotz mit Axt" müßtest Du dann auch genauso noch beschreiben, halt angefangen das man die AXT am Steil anzufassen hat, wierum die zu halten ist, wie der Holzklotz zu liegen hat, das die Schneide vom Steilkeil den Holzklotz auf eine bestimmte Stelle und auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu treffen hat etc. etc. Jetzt weiß die Software nach dem "Tset" im Physiktool das man mit der Axt Holzklötze späletn kann, weiß aber nicht das man damit überhaupt  noch auf was anderes als einen Holzklotz hauen kann und nun müßte man jede Möglichkeit eingeben und beschreiben Stück für Stück bis die Software die fertige Axt kennt und deren Anwendung nicht dauernd im Physiktool oder mit nem Error endet. Dazu müßte jegliche neue Erfindung wieder mit den schon vorhanden geprüft werden, um der Software jeglcihe neue Wechselwirkung beizubringen, würde sich sehr schnell extrem potentieren.


----------



## Bakual (21. September 2009)

Interessant wirds wenns über einfachste Physikgrundlagen herausgeht. zB bei ner Schusswaffe oder Elektronik. Irgendwann müssten die Spieler selber Ingenieurwissen haben damit was schlaues herauskommt und spätestens dann hast du nur noch einige wenige Spieler weil alle anderen frustriert aufgeben haben weil sie eben nicht über die Steinaxt herauskamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke solche Spielprinzipien können durchaus Zukunftsmusik sein, aber sie benötigen noch ne Menge Feintuning und Rechenpower die wir wohl heute noch ned haben.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, hatte SWG ursprünglich nen sehr komplexes Craftingsystem welches etwas in diese Richtung ging. Zwar nicht *neue* Items erfinden aber du konntest doch anhand der Materialauswahl das Endprodukt beeinflussen wie es genau aussieht. Also welche Stats und so es dann haben soll. Ich denke diesen Ansatz sollte man weiterverfolgen und entsprechend mit ner einfacheren UI versehen damits auch jeder versteht wie das geht. Also ein komplexes System in eine einfache Bedienung packen.


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Du müßtest einer Software jede Bewegung beschreiben vorher, also mit kleb Steinkeil an Holzgriff ist gereda mal die Hälfte getan.
> Die Bewegung "spalte Holzklotz mit Axt" müßtest Du dann auch genauso noch beschreiben, halt angefangen das man die AXT am Steil anzufassen hat, wierum die zu halten ist, wie der Holzklotz zu liegen hat, das die Schneide vom Steilkeil den Holzklotz auf eine bestimmte Stelle und auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu treffen hat etc. etc. Jetzt weiß die Software nach dem "Tset" im Physiktool das man mit der Axt Holzklötze späletn kann, weiß aber nicht das man damit überhaupt  noch auf was anderes als einen Holzklotz hauen kann und nun müßte man jede Möglichkeit eingeben und beschreiben Stück für Stück bis die Software die fertige Axt kennt und deren Anwendung nicht dauernd im Physiktool oder mit nem Error endet. Dazu müßte jegliche neue Erfindung wieder mit den schon vorhanden geprüft werden, um der Software jeglcihe neue Wechselwirkung beizubringen, würde sich sehr schnell extrem potentieren.



Eigentlich war man bereits in der Schiene genau sowas zu entwickeln, bis WoW kam und alles wieder auf 0 gestellt hat, leider mit Erfolg !!!

Schau dir mal Ultima Online an. Mal nen Beispiel :

"Mhhh was mach ich heute ? Mhhh bräuchte mal wieder ein paar PFeile"
Also Axt geschnappt und in den Wald gerannt und gegen nen Baum gekloppt. Man hat also Holzstämme bekommen und ist gleichzeitig noch stärker geworden. Dann hat man ne Säge genommen und erstmal Bretter draus gemacht. Jetzt ging es ans Schnitzen und man nahm nen Hobel und Dolch dafür. Nun hatte man seinen Schaft. Aber es fehlten noch die Federn. Entweder ab zum Händler oder dem armen Bauern eines seiner Hühner geschlachtet. Man konnte natürlich auch auf die Jagd nach ein paar Harpyien gehen, wenn man stark genug war.

Hatte man das fügte man Schaft und Federn zusammen und hatte seine Pfeile.

Und das alles ohne ein einziges Crafting Fenster und das war bei allen Dingen so. Man hat die Sachen benutzt, die man im Inventar hatte. Und UO war ein MMORPG der ersten Generation (WoW war 3. Generation). Man hätte so viel aus diesem System machen können, es wäre so viel möglich aber leider wurde ein völlig anderer Weg eingeschlagen ! Leider... und heute langweilen wir uns mit total langweiligen Crafting Fenstern !


----------



## Lexort (21. September 2009)

War trotzdem ein vordefiniertes System was "wußte" welche Möglichkeiten und Wege es gibt um zu Gegenstand X zu kommen am Ende, was Phash vorschwebte wäre ein System ,das das Endprodukt noch nie gesehen hat und von dem es keine Ahnung hat obs existiert oder nicht.

BTW: Ablauf klingt aber grudnlegend auch nicht anders als normal: Abbauen von Rohstoffen (Baum umhacken + Federtier zerlegen) -> verarbeiten mit Reaktionsstoff X (Hobel, Dolch) -> Produkt was gleichzietig auch Rohmaterial sein kann.


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2009)

Ich sag ja, das war ein Spiel der ersten Generation. Wäre das weiter verfolgt worden hätten wir heute vielleicht das von dir beschriebene System ! Aber es folgte der Reset auf 0 von WoW !


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

jo, UO war sehr frei, aber man erfand nichts.

SWG war toll, weil man die Qualität beeinflussen konnte, aber man erfand nichts.

meine Idee ist eben etwas zu erfinden.




Klar, man müsste die Bewegung beschreiben, das Gewicht und evtl. eine Kategorisierung, also, was der Gegenstand tun soll (grobe Kategorie, die die Möglichkeiten der Beschreibung ein wenig vordefiniert)

So müsste man den Griff definieren, eine Schneidfläche definieren und die Kraftrichtung definieren

danach nichts mehr. Befindet sich nun ein "Holz" im Weg der Kraft, wird berechnet, was der Gegenstand tut. Ist die Kraft an eine spezifischen Stelle größer als die Härte des getroffenen Gegenstands, wird gespalten. Ist die Kraft nicht stark genug, wird deformiert.




ABER. Mir kommt grad erstmal eine Idee auf dem Weg dahin:

Man macht es anders und sucht sich einfach ein paar Eigenschaften aus, und kriegt dann die Kosten präsentiert.

Beispiel: ich will ein "Werkzeug", "Schlagen", "Holzbearbeitung", "dickes Holz, grobe Bearbeitung" - dann kommt eine Axt raus und man muss nur die entsprechenden Materialien finden...


----------



## Parat (21. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Man kann am Anfang Holz und Steine sammeln. Und dann Steine bearbeiten. Mit den bearbeiteten Steinen (Schneiden) kann das Holz weiter bearbeiten und mit neuen Werkzeugen neue Werkzeuge herstellen.


Ich kürz hier mal ab ....

Sowas liest sich alles in der Theorie spannend .. in der Praxis ist nach einem Jahr dann eben ein Level X erreicht und da kannste nicht zwischendurch die Steinzeittypen haben. DIe ganze Entwicklung bis dahin ist dann wieder für die Katz .. oder es ist auch nix anderes als die verschiedenen Itemlevels in WOW:

Die Komplexität gibts in zwei Geschmacksrichtungen quasi .... in Richtung "Wirtschaftssystem bzw Fraktion-versus-Fraktion" .. da zeigt EVE, wie es sein kann. Um ehrlich zu sein .. mir schon zu steriel.

Die andere ist eine Komplexität in Richtung Story und das geht nur via Spielereinwirkung (und dann mehr als in EVE, denn meine Einwirkung sind meine Kills und meine Frachtlieferungen. Und das ist in MMOs gänzlich unumsetzbar, auch weil die Spieler ganz unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben. Der eine will meinetwegen die Geschichte beeinflussen, weil er am schnellsten irgendwas farmt .. der andere will es wirklich durch Tun und Reden (sprich Rollenspiel) tun .. man findet da kaum eine Basis.

Das klassische MMO ist ja eigentlich auch gar kein MMO, außer im PvP unter Umständen. Zumeist ist es eher eine Überlagung von dutzenden, vielleicht hunderten kleineren MOs ... die spielen zwar auf dem selben Server, aber eigentlich jede Gilde etc in ihrem eigenen Kosmos, Weltbild, etc.


----------



## Bakual (22. September 2009)

EQ2 hatte das UO System ja auch übernommen zu Beginn. Du gingst Holz fällen (und wurdest darin besser), hast als Holzarbeiter das Holz in nen Brett gesägt. Um das zu tun musstest aber noch Harz (oder Öl oder sowas) haben was der Alchemist aus Büschen gesammelt und mit etwas Wasser verfeinert hatte. Das Brett hast dann zusammen mit paar Nägeln vom Eisenschmied (ders aus gewonnenem Erz und Alchemistentemper in nen Barren goss und dann zu Nägeln schmiedete) und paar anderen Brettern und Bauteilen zunem Bett bastelte.
Leider wars sehr aufwändig und sehr Alchemistenlastig (für praktisch jeden Arbeitsschritt brauchtest was von ihm) und deshalb wurde später vereinfacht. Rohstoffe baust immernoch ab aber die Zwischenschritte musst dir nun einfach in den 4 Fortschrittstufen denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtiges Erfindersystem dürfte in einem MMORPG wirklich nicht funktionieren. Einfach weils das Balancing verunmöglichen würde.

Ich mein guck nur mal was in der richtigen Welt daraus wurde. Ich will keinen kalten Atomkrieg in nem MMORPG haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamecard (23. September 2009)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte mal anmerken, daß ich solche Fragen unsinnig finde. Man sollte jedes Spiel für sich sehen und nicht ständig mit anderen vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon abgesehen hat WoW derzeit ca. 11 Mio. zahlende Accounts und NUR das ist entscheidend. Wieviele davon nun auch aktiv spielen oder Blizzard das Geld schenken ohne zu zahlen oder wieviele Chinafarmer dabei sind ist völlig Banane ^^. Entscheidend sind die Accounts und das kann man alles in deren (Jahres)Bilanz nachlesen, da eine AG. Deswegen finde ich immer Aussagen spaßig, die Zahlen seien geschönt oder gar erfunden. Wäre dem so, könnten die den Laden bald dicht machen, da das Bescheißen der Börse(naufsicht) in den USA strenger geahndet wird als hierzulande ein Massenmörder.

Durfte ja kürzlich erst dieser eine Knilch erfahren, der zu 5x lebenslänglich oder so verknackt wurde, weil er paar 1000 Leute um mehrere Milliarden Euro an der Börde beschissen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns hätte der ne kleine Geldstrafe und Bewährung bekommen ^^.

Bin auch WoWler der ersten Stunde und kann nur eins sagen: ich werde mit WoW aufhören, wenn der letzte Server off gegangen ist, trotzdem spiele ich AION und bleibe wohl auch dabei wenn der Endcontent usw. stimmig ist ^^. Warum ? Zum einen macht mir WoW nach wie vor sauviel Spaß, spiele auch durchgehend über 4 Jahre meinen Kriegertank, habe auch keinen einzigen Twink usw. (Tank mag ich halt ^^) und außerdem bin ich 4,5 Jahre in der Gilde, davon 4 Jahre MT und da kennt man jeden einzelnen wie seine Familie, diverse Gildentreffen incl. Das würde ich auch dann nicht wegschmeißen, wenn AION für mich das beste Spiel der Welt werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafisch bin ich was AION angeht etwas zweigeteilt. Auf der einen Seite genial was Seen/Flüsse oder alles angeht, was kreucht und fleucht, alle NPC und Spielerchars eingeschlossen.
Aber die Bodentexturen sind ein derart krasser negativer Kontrast dazu, sowas hab ich überhaupt noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man hat das Gefühl, die Grafiker haben sich beim ersteren intensiv Mühe gegeben und bei Bodentexturen dann keinen Bock mehr und einfach diverse Photoshopbilder draufgeklatscht. Da ich gerne Kräuter und Erze farme, fällt mir das schon auf. Allein wenn ich Eisenerz abbaue ist das extrem. Das Erzvorkommen sehr schön gestaltet usw., aber die Umgebung ist einfach eine 2-D-Wand mit paar Farbklecksen drin, das wars. Sowas war schon vor 10 Jahren bei den ersten Micrisoft-FLugsimulatoren kalter Kaffee und in einem grafisch so genialen Game wie AION wirkt das wie SECAM Ost auf einem Full HD-Fernseher ^^.

PS. Mein Acc ist ja immer noch da hatte ich nie gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (24. September 2009)

gamecard schrieb:


> Warum ? Zum einen macht mir WoW nach wie vor sauviel Spaß, spiele auch durchgehend über 4 Jahre meinen Kriegertank, habe auch keinen einzigen Twink usw. (Tank mag ich halt ^^) und außerdem bin ich 4,5 Jahre in der Gilde, davon 4 Jahre MT ...



In wenigen Worten gut beschrieben warum ich mich gerne aus WOW verabschiedet habe :-).  Aber zumindest das -tank hintern Krieger is ja schonmal was, btw. ich hab Tanks auch gemocht ergo Defwarri + Protpala in BC mehr oder minder parrallel gespielt (+ MM Hunter fürn BG Spaß.). BTW schon BC worde die Sache von MT ind Tankteam geändert^^


----------



## Phash (24. September 2009)

wie spielt es sich denn jetzt?


----------



## Bighawk1974 (24. September 2009)

Ich finde das immer wieder interessant, so bald ein neues Online Rollenspiel auf den Markt ist , kommt immer wieder die Diskussion auf; ob es WoW killen kann.

Aion bringt sicherlich neue Aspekte mit ins Spiel, was es bei WoW nicht gibt. Daher spielt sich Aion auch dann vollkommen anders als WoW.

Daher jetzt vergleiche zu ziehen bringt nichts. Die bisherigen Online Rollenspiele haben WoW auch nicht von Thron gestossen. Aion wird das auch nciht machen, sicherlich wird es aber in den Top 10 zufinden sein.

Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorzüge und Nachteile. Es gibt nach meiner Meinung nur ein Spiel was WoW wirklich von Thron stoßen könnte und das ist das neue Star Wars spiel.

Da denke ich aber wird Blizzard gegensteuern um das zu Verhindern.

So fern ist die Diskussion ziemlich Sinn frei, ich spiele WoW und Aion und beide machen mir spaß. Da Aion von der Spielweise total anders ist als WoW.

In diesen Sinne


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer wieder interessant, so bald ein neues Online Rollenspiel auf den Markt ist , kommt immer wieder die Diskussion auf; ob es WoW killen kann.
> 
> ...
> 
> Es gibt nach meiner Meinung nur ein Spiel was WoW wirklich von Thron stoßen könnte und das ist das neue Star Wars spiel.


Und du machst genau denselben Fehler. Unglaublich aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (24. September 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flame Wars!




WoW wird nur von unserem neuen Spiel gekillt, das wir jetzt in Programmieren 2 schreiben: Quak 5: Arena Ententeich


----------



## handzumgrus (10. März 2010)

_und wer sich nur ein bisschen mit der gesichte von Warcraft auskennt weiß das Nightelfs keine Mage´s werden

_tja, wer sich ned auskennt....
im game wird das bereits erklärt (quest in dalaran), man kanns auch nachlesen


----------



## Syane (10. März 2010)

Hab jetz nicht alles gelesen (fast nix) wollte nur den einen comment quoten.



handzumgrus schrieb:


> _und wer sich nur ein bisschen mit der gesichte von Warcraft auskennt weiß das Nightelfs keine Mage´s werden
> 
> _tja, wer sich ned auskennt....
> im game wird das bereits erklärt (quest in dalaran), man kanns auch nachlesen



Stimmt nicht ..ca. 7200 Jahre vor wc2 haben die Nachtelfen schon mit arkaner magie rumexperimentiert ...sie haben auch durch magie ihren Heiligen Baum zerstört...

Azshara z.B war bis zum schluss und ist  (eigentlich mit ziehmlicher sicherheit) eine Nachtelf-Magierin ...  Wer sich da auf "WOW" verlässt ist verlassen ...und sollte mal die warcraft Bücher lesen. WoW modelt alles etwas um ...Todesritter und Paladine Seite an seite bla.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. März 2010)

Von Blizzard wurde selber gesagt, dass WoW keinen Bezug auf die Warcraft Lore hat. Daher funktionieren für Blizzard auch Untote Paladine und Tauren Todesritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (11. März 2010)

Ich wittere Thread-O-Mantie - und das ganz ohne Nagash. Die weitere Diskussion hat auch wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thema gemeinsam, darum mache ich hier mal zu.


Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Teal (11. März 2010)

Ich wittere Thread-O-Mantie - und das ganz ohne Nagash. Die weitere Diskussion hat auch wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thema gemeinsam, darum mache ich hier mal zu.


Gruß,
Teal


----------

